# Useless Thread MDCLIII: Theres a ghost ghost ghost livin in my head



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Im young and wild


----------



## Bubba Thudd

I'm not


----------



## Pharrell Williams

wow this thread isn't even early good work


----------



## Bubba Thudd

There's a little green man in my head


----------



## Kyle93

Kyle93 said:


>






Kyle93 said:


>






Kyle93 said:


>






Kyle93 said:


>






Kyle93 said:


>






Kyle93 said:


>






Kyle93 said:


>






Kyle93 said:


>






Kyle93 said:


>






Kyle93 said:


>






Kyle93 said:


>






Kyle93 said:


>






Kyle93 said:


>






Kyle93 said:


>






Kyle93 said:


>






Kyle93 said:


>






Kyle93 said:


>






Kyle93 said:


>






Kyle93 said:


>






Kyle93 said:


>






Kyle93 said:


>






Kyle93 said:


>






Kyle93 said:


>






Kyle93 said:


>






Kyle93 said:


>






Kyle93 said:


>






Kyle93 said:


>






Kyle93 said:


>






Kyle93 said:


>






Kyle93 said:


>




Nice.


----------



## Kyle93

Kyle93 said:


>






Kyle93 said:


>






Kyle93 said:


>




Papa bless.


----------



## yubbers

I'm gay now


----------



## Bubba Thudd

I might try making fried lasagna rolls this weekend


----------



## Pharrell Williams

ban kyle forever


----------



## yubbers

Fav


----------



## Pharrell Williams

luckily this school has a content block which has blocked most of kyle's grils


----------



## yubbers

October 19th

And I'm standing in my yard drinking a coffee with no shirt on.

Cray cray


----------



## Bubba Thudd

Olli Guacamole said:


> luckily this school has a content block which has blocked most of kyle's grils




There's nothing wrong with the pics he posts.

It's his penchant for underage girls that's disturbing.


----------



## yubbers

That's Zaide

This will be Zaide in 20 years


----------



## SoupyFIN

Bubba Thudd said:


> There's nothing wrong with the pics he posts.
> 
> It's his penchant for underage girls that's disturbing.



http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showpost.php?p=123347749&postcount=998


----------



## Bubba Thudd

> So their dads worked for the army and didn't care for discipline?
> 
> Odd.




I live in a military town.
Fort Carson has the army.
Many of those kids go to the schools that I work at.
Most are very respectful kids. (even though they have other issues, due to parents getting shipped out...)
The Air Force kids live up in the rich school district, by the Air Force Academy.
They are rich, spoiled, entitled brats.
Huuuuge difference between the Army folks (parents and kids) and the Air Force folks.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

This lab is so dumb!!!


----------



## yubbers

Now I have to go to the courthouse and plead not guilty for a red I didn't run on my bike. Stupid cops wasting my time. I stopped at the light and I had front and rear lights on my bike. Guy blasts by me on a bike through the light (has no lights in his bike) and about 500 meters after the light turned and I started going I get pulled over. 

I tell the cops I ride with a go pro and go to show them the footage.... They say tell the judge. Great, so now I get to waste a day and a half of my time because you guys are blind? Good job.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

yubbers said:


> Now I have to go to the courthouse and plead not guilty for a red I didn't run on my bike. Stupid cops wasting my time. I stopped at the light and I had front and rear lights on my bike. Guy blasts by me on a bike through the light (has no lights in his bike) and about 500 meters after the light turned and I started going I get pulled over.
> 
> I tell the cops I ride with a go pro and go to show them the footage.... They say tell the judge. Great, so now I get to waste a day and a half of my time because you guys are blind? Good job.




that's what you get for riding a bike man


----------



## Satan

watch me whip whip watch me nae nae


----------



## yubbers

Olli Guacamole said:


> that's what you get for riding a bike man




Endorphins and muscle tone?


----------



## yubbers

Satan said:


> watch me whip whip watch me nae nae




Watch me flip now I'm gay gay


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Kyle promotes women objectification.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

yubbers said:


> Endorphins and muscle tone?




i hate when bikes ride in the center of the road on 55 mph highways!!!


----------



## yubbers

Well that would just be stupid. Unless in the country. Where there's ample room to pass


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i know one of these student's older brother and she looks just like him and it is weird


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i spilled a drop of coffee on my favorite pair of pants, nnnnNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## yubbers

Zaide said:


> Kyle promotes women objectification.




Women promote women objectification

Otherwise the beauty industry wouldn't be as big as it is.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Olli Guacamole said:


> i spilled a drop of coffee on my favorite pair of pants, nnnnNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO




Owned


----------



## yubbers

Lirl

Olli wears white pants


----------



## yubbers

Don't look at me!

*Spends $400/mnth on makeup*


----------



## Bubba Thudd

Olli Guacamole said:


> that's what you get for riding a bike man




retweet


----------



## yubbers

I should've just not stopped. Could've easily lost the cops.

I just didn't think I did anything wrong. Which I didn't


----------



## Bubba Thudd

Olli Guacamole said:


> i hate when bikes ride in the center of the road on 55 mph highways!!!




I hate when they ride on the same roads I drive on, but think the traffic laws don't apply to them.


----------



## yubbers

Bubba Thudd said:


> I hate when they ride on the same roads I drive on, but think the traffic laws don't apply to them.




All road rules apply. As a cyclist in Glad to see them enforcing it. There's more good cyclists than bad for sure. But the same can be said for drivers.

I just wish they'd enforce it correctly upon the RIGHT person. That ****er didn't even have lights (another ticket) how did they confuse me with that?


----------



## Pharrell Williams

yubbers said:


> Lirl
> 
> Olli wears white pants




they are gray, it mostly went away but i am still upset.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

yubbers said:


> Women promote women objectification
> 
> Otherwise the beauty industry wouldn't be as big as it is.



sexual assault victims are also victims of themselves


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i stole a creamer from this teacher because i got bored of my current coffee please don't tell


----------



## Pharrell Williams

sometimes yubbers is very old and sometimes he is young it is confusing


----------



## Pharrell Williams

these kids are memeing too hard one earlier said "this is almost as bad as leafyishere!" what are you doing guys


----------



## Bubba Thudd

Zaide said:


> sexual assault victims are also victims of themselves




*WHAT???*





smh


----------



## irunthepeg

yubbers objectified me once


----------



## Pharrell Williams

irunthepeg said:


> yubbers objectified me once




are you okay


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Bubba Thudd said:


> *WHAT???*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smh



I want to make sure it is known that was sarcasm in answer to what yubdum said


----------



## Bubba Thudd

irunthepeg said:


> yubbers objectified me once




I objectify Olli all the time.

Currently, the object I see him as is a brick.


----------



## Bubba Thudd

a lego brick


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Zaide said:


> I want to make sure it is known that was sarcasm in answer to what yubdum said




bubba is very very old you must use the sarcasm indicator lest he get confused


----------



## Bubba Thudd

should change his avy to this:


----------



## Satan

what it do


----------



## irunthepeg

Olli Guacamole said:


> are you okay




doin gr8 loved it


----------



## irunthepeg

Satan said:


> what it do




i just took a piss and saw codeine coming out


----------



## Bubba Thudd

bubba is very very old you must use the sarcasm indicator lest he get confused


----------



## Pharrell Williams

listening to middle schoolers discuss politics is fun


----------



## irunthepeg

Olli Guacamole said:


> listening to middle schoolers discuss politics is fun




if elected i'll get a slurpee machine for the school


----------



## Satan

irunthepeg said:


> i just took a piss and saw codeine coming out




i thought it was a drought


----------



## Pharrell Williams

irunthepeg said:


> i just took a piss and saw codeine coming out




i've got a cup full of beetlejuice, guzzle it down


----------



## Pharrell Williams

irunthepeg said:


> if elected i'll get a slurpee machine for the school




they overwhelmingly support donald trump because nukes are cool and "jerry" johnson because ????


----------



## irunthepeg

Satan said:


> i thought it was a drought




in some gucci flip flops


----------



## yubbers

Zaide said:


> sexual assault victims are also victims of themselves




What level feminist belt you at now? You're progressing

From make-up to sexual assault


----------



## Pharrell Williams

two students in this class have cancer jesus


----------



## Finnish your Czech

I appreciate feminism and don't appreciate sexism


----------



## yubbers

Feminism is inclusive

Sexism accepts all genders


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> I appreciate feminism and don't appreciate sexism




agreed, disappointed in yubbers today.


----------



## yubbers

PC poster


----------



## Finnish your Czech

This lab is very arbitrary and pointless


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Who will win the Senate?
Chance of winning control

FiveThirtyEight
Democrats
77.0%
Republicans
23.0%
FiveThirtyEight


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Olli Guacamole said:


> Who will win the Senate?
> Chance of winning control
> 
> FiveThirtyEight
> Democrats
> 77.0%
> Republicans
> 23.0%
> FiveThirtyEight




Please


----------



## yubbers

Finnish your Czech said:


> This lab is very arbitrary and pointless


----------



## Pharrell Williams

what if democrats won the house too (they won't)


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Olli Guacamole said:


> what if democrats won the house too (they won't)




I love gerrymandering!!! (I don't)


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Real Men Wait (peg voluntarily, kyle involuntarily)


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> I love gerrymandering!!! (I don't)




did you know that gerrymandering is actually pronounced GARYmandering, just a fun fact for you.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Olli Guacamole said:


> did you know that gerrymandering is actually pronounced GARYmandering, just a fun fact for you.




I don't believe you


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> I don't believe you




it true, it is named after elbridge GERRY who created a district that looked like a salaMANDER

his name was pronounced GARY, not JERRY


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Chance of winning

FiveThirtyEight
Hillary Clinton
88.1%
Donald Trump
11.9%


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Olli Guacamole said:


> it true, it is named after elbridge GERRY who created a district that looked like a salaMANDER
> 
> his name was pronounced GARY, not JERRY




I'm not believing you because I have prior knowledge from a source I trust more than you.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> I'm not believing you because I have prior knowledge from a source I trust more than you.




i have a degree in social studies education and have learned this information from people with ph.d.'s in political science and american history sir


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Note: Elbridge Gerry's surname was pronounced with a hard g (g, /ɡ/, /g/) but gerrymander is pronounced with a soft g (enPR: j, IPA(key): /dʒ/)


----------



## Bubba Thudd

ˈjerēˌmandər


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> Note: Elbridge Gerry's surname was pronounced with a hard g (g, /ɡ/, /g/) but gerrymander is pronounced with a soft g (enPR: j, IPA(key): /dʒ/)




*no*

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

wow kyle93 finally sent me a selfie i know we are not allowed to reveal personal info but it was too good not to share


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Olli Guacamole said:


> *no*
> 
> The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters.




I trust Wiktionary and Merriam Webster more than you, not that I don't trust you; I just trust you _less_


----------



## irunthepeg

Finnish your Czech said:


> I trust Wiktionary and Merriam Webster more than you, not that I don't trust you; I just trust you _less_




finnish me tonight


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Chance of winning Alaskaâ€™s 3 electoral votes

FiveThirtyEight
Hillary Clinton
36.3%
Donald Trump
63.6%

Chance of winning Texasâ€™s 38 electoral votes

FiveThirtyEight
Hillary Clinton
17.5%
Donald Trump
82.5%


Chance of winning Georgiaâ€™s 16 electoral votes

FiveThirtyEight
Hillary Clinton
33.2%
Donald Trump
66.8%


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> I trust Wiktionary and Merriam Webster more than you, not that I don't trust you; I just trust you _less_




wikipedia is not a trusted source anyone can edit it for example i have adjusted the founding year of a college in germany from 1810 to 1811 this change has stood for 5 days so far i hope it keeps going.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Olli Guacamole said:


> wikipedia is not a trusted source anyone can edit it for example i have adjusted the founding year of a college in germany from 1810 to 1811 this change has stood for 5 days so far i hope it keeps going.




Thanks for responding to all of my post (if you ignore two of the words in it).


----------



## Kyle93

yubbers said:


> Fav




She is nice.



Bubba Thudd said:


> There's nothing wrong with the pics he posts.
> 
> It's his penchant for underage girls that's disturbing.




I won't post those grils then gosh.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> Thanks for responding to all of my post (if you ignore two of the words in it).




i feel this is being escalated in a negative way when really all i want to do is be your friend.


----------



## irunthepeg

all i want is Milana Vayntrub even with her short haircut she still looks cute


----------



## Bubba Thudd

This is Kyle


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Olli Guacamole said:


> i feel this is being escalated in a negative way when really all i want to do is be your friend.




Youre still my friend


----------



## Bubba Thudd

Kyle93 said:


> She is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> I won't post those grils then gosh.




Again, it's not the pics. It's your lecherous drooling and desire over them that's creepy.


----------



## irunthepeg

Bubba Thudd said:


> This is Kyle




might be me too, if I get married late


----------



## Bubba Thudd

irunthepeg said:


> might be me too, if I get married late




If the girl you want to marry isn't a virgin, is that a deal breaker?


----------



## WeHaveBeenFletched

Bubba Thudd said:


> should change his avy to this:




would match the smile with the girl in Kyle's avatar.


----------



## Kyle93

Bubba Thudd said:


> This is Kyle




Don't worry, I'll try escorts out before I turn 30.


----------



## irunthepeg

Bubba Thudd said:


> If the girl you want to marry isn't a virgin, is that a deal breaker?




nah, I've dated a girl that wasn't a virgin before


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Olli Guacamole said:


> two students in this class have cancer jesus




Please stop showing them your posts, you'll give it to all of them


----------



## Pharrell Williams

irunthepeg said:


> nah, I've dated a girl that wasn't a virgin before




Was she born in Virginia at least


----------



## Pharrell Williams

I am in the bathroom and I'll be honest with you boys I took off my shirt because it is just so gosh dang hot in the classroom


----------



## Pharrell Williams

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> Please stop showing them your posts, you'll give it to all of them




This is offensive.


----------



## Bubba Thudd

Olli Guacamole said:


> Was she born in Virginia at least




Virginia, not West Virginia.

If it was West Virginia, she and her brother likely lost their virginity at the same time.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

SoupyFRIEND


----------



## Bubba Thudd

Olli Guacamole said:


> This is offensive.




Agreed.


Olli's posts can give a person diarrhea, but not cancer.


----------



## yubbers

Olli Guacamole said:


> This is offensive.


----------



## Kyle93

GoneFullHextall said:


> would match the smile with the girl in Kyle's avatar.




Don't you dare say anything about her ya *****


----------



## Bubba Thudd

She's not hot, especially in that pic.


----------



## Kyle93

Bubba Thudd said:


> She's not hot, especially in that pic.




She is gorgeous. I chose this awful pic on purpose.


----------



## Bubba Thudd

Kyle93 said:


> She is gorgeous. I chose this awful pic on purpose.




That's a "punch me with a chainmail gauntlet" face in that pic


----------



## irunthepeg

Olli Guacamole said:


> Was she born in Virginia at least




lmao no


----------



## Bubba Thudd

"search Google for image" says, "hell no, bro".


----------



## yubbers

Olli Guacamole said:


> SoupyFRIEND




Soup of the day

Cream of buttkisses


----------



## SoupyFIN

Bubba Thudd said:


> I live in a military town.
> Fort Carson has the army.
> Many of those kids go to the schools that I work at.
> Most are very respectful kids. (even though they have other issues, due to parents getting shipped out...)
> The Air Force kids live up in the rich school district, by the Air Force Academy.
> They are rich, spoiled, entitled brats.
> Huuuuge difference between the Army folks (parents and kids) and the Air Force folks.



I see.

Just thought it was odd that a father working for the military would have a problem with an authority figure keeping discipline to his child.


----------



## yubbers

Soupy should start a thread called Soup of the day. Or a blog


----------



## irunthepeg

lmao


----------



## WeHaveBeenFletched

Kyle93 said:


> Don't you dare say anything about her ya *****





lirl

there is no reason to be upset.



Bubba Thudd said:


> She's not hot, especially in that pic.




truth.


----------



## Kyle93

GoneFullHextall said:


> lirl
> 
> there is no reason to be upset.
> 
> 
> 
> truth.




Not upset, just informing you the picture is supposed to be unattractive.


----------



## Bubba Thudd

Kyle93 said:


> Not upset, just informing you the picture is supposed to be unattractive.


----------



## Satan

_yeah_


----------



## WeHaveBeenFletched

Kyle93 said:


> Don't you dare say anything about her ya *****




no Kyle. you aren't acting upset with this post at all.


----------



## SoupyFIN

yubbers said:


> Soupy should start a thread called Soup of the day. Or a blog



Not really that big on soups tbh. I mean, I don't hate and refuse to eat it, but it's not that high on my list if I have to come up with something to eat.

Army's peasoup though, that was pretty GOAT.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Soupy is posting so much today i love it


----------



## Bubba Thudd

Olli Guacamole said:


> Soupy is posting so much today i love it




suck up


----------



## irunthepeg

Satan said:


> _yeah_




tippin 4-4s


----------



## Kyle93

GoneFullHextall said:


> no Kyle. you aren't acting upset with this post at all.




I can't show emotion over text well. I was saying "ya *****" playfully.


----------



## irunthepeg

Lil Dicky - Professional Rapper (Feat. Snoop Dogg)


----------



## Bubba Thudd

shugly


----------



## Pharrell Williams

irunthepeg said:


> Lil Dicky - Professional Rapper (Feat. Snoop Dogg)




Anthony HATED that album!!!


----------



## irunthepeg

Olli Guacamole said:


> Anthony HATED that album!!!




KENDthony RICKstano


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Fiscally Conservatano here.

Momthony Dadtano here.

Those are my two favs.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

When kids thank you for beING their sub every period every day because u gotta be nice at this skool


----------



## yubbers

irunthepeg said:


> tippin 4-4s




What ya doin Paul Wall
I'm the ppls champ


----------



## irunthepeg

Olli Guacamole said:


> Fiscally Conservatano here.
> 
> Momthony Dadtano here.
> 
> Those are my two favs.




I love how his Facebook page says FACEtony BOOKtano lmao I always laugh at these


----------



## irunthepeg

yubbers said:


> What ya doin Paul Wall
> I'm the ppls champ




holy **** yubbers is cool as hell grippin that wood grain wheel, posted up like a mailbox


----------



## yubbers

I'm similair to ant cause I'm low to the earth
Posters feelings get hurt
When they figure out what I'm worth


----------



## irunthepeg

yubbers said:


> I'm similair to ant cause I'm low to the earth
> Posters feelings get hurt
> When they figure out what I'm worth




it's yubbers, the people's champ


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Ban kyle


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> Ban kyle




I have hundreds more of her at home.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

I am glad all these gifs are displayed on mobile so that I have to scroll through them all (I am not actually glad)


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Time to make some ****** food then watch gordon ramsay make good food


----------



## Bubba Thudd

Olli Guacamole said:


> Ban kyle






Olli Guacamole said:


> I am glad all these gifs are displayed on mobile so that I have to scroll through them all (I am not actually glad)




yes, please.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Olli Guacamole said:


> Time to make some ****** food then watch gordon ramsay make good food




You're much better at this than me!


----------



## Ceremony

Is Kyle still here?


----------



## irunthepeg

sp00py posts


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Corned beef hash


----------



## Bubba Thudd

pastrami on rye


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Buuuurger


----------



## Bubba Thudd

had a Subway turkey breast sandwich for lunch.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

I made a sandwich for lunch and a wrap for dinner I should stop eating carbs forever


----------



## Bubba Thudd

I'll often skip lunch. But, since I'm going to a concert right after work, I decided I'd better eat lunch today.


----------



## Hammettf2b

Bubba Thudd said:


> had a Subway turkey breast sandwich for lunch.




Subway is a gamble for me. Sometimes after I eat it, I have massive diarrhea. Sometimes I don't.


----------



## Ceremony

Soupy you should give this Mad Riders from + a go

You'd absolutely piss the online and the seethe you can generate in people beating them by 20+ seconds while playing as a gorilla is hilarious


----------



## Pharrell Williams

**** truffles


----------



## Kyle93

Ceremony said:


> Is Kyle still here?




Yes hello


----------



## Kyle93

Just made a midterm my *****.


----------



## Kyle93

Hoping she gets cast as Domino


----------



## Hammettf2b

Kyle93 said:


> Yes hello


----------



## Kyle93

Damn there's an old man griltalking with 5 cute grils on this train lmao.


----------



## irunthepeg

grils


----------



## yubbers

Kyle93 said:


> Damn there's an old man griltalking with 5 cute grils on this train lmao.




Pleasure to finally meet you


----------



## Kyle93

listening to some NWA and writing my reference sheet for an exam tomorrow. Bored.


----------



## Kyle93

looking at gifs now and watching youtube.


----------



## sventington

I sliced my arm open whilst stripping gastite at work today and ended up at the hospital. 

Nurses are very good at their job. The doctor was good too, but he seemed disheveled. I have no issues with Canadian healthcare.


----------



## Kyle93

a gril sat at our table today because one of the guys brought her along. I just sat there playing on my phone until she left like 30-45 minutes later, couldn't speak lmao. I'm ****ed.


----------



## Mantis

yubbers said:


> Pleasure to finally meet you



Haha


----------



## Kyle93

me today on the train when @yubbers started chatting up and stole those grils away


----------



## sventington

I too am a Kyle, although conversely I do not lust over children


----------



## Kyle93

I do not know who you are.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Kyle93 said:


> I do not know who you are.


----------



## sventington

Kyle


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Hello this is my friend kyle, he is a racist pedophile.

The debate starts soon!


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Olli Guacamole said:


> Hello this is my friend kyle, he is a racist pedophile.
> 
> The debate starts soon!



You spend your days with children and teenagers, Olli.


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> Hello this is my friend kyle, he is a racist pedophile.
> 
> The debate starts soon!




This is false.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Zaide said:


> You spend your days with children and teenagers, Olli.




Yes and not once have I talked about how cute they are or saved gifs of them on my computer.


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> Yes and not once have I talked about how cute they are or saved gifs of them on my computer.




16 is the youngest I look at now.


----------



## Kyle93




----------



## Pharrell Williams

Kyle93 said:


> 16 is the youngest I look at now.




This does not help, kyle.


----------



## izzy

subway steak egg and cheese with chipotle

gives me gas


----------



## sventington

I support our local clown overlord. Do you know Guggo?


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Why do these children attending the debate need to be constantly reminded to SHUT UP yet they still do not smh


----------



## Pharrell Williams

When ur neoliberal grandma says we must unite against citizens united


----------



## Kyle93




----------



## Satan

fst6 said:


> subway steak egg and cheese with chipotle
> 
> gives me gas




Im farting


----------



## Pharrell Williams

No YOU'RE the puppet


----------



## Pharrell Williams

When Clinton say "I am basically bernie sanders I promise just please vote for me PLEASE"


----------



## Shrimper

Old Town Quebec is really nice. Bought some Ice Cider too.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Shrimper eat poutine and tell me how it is


----------



## Shrimper

Olli Guacamole said:


> Shrimper eat poutine and tell me how it is




I've had it before and it gave me gas.

Also, I had an aisle seat yesterday. Ushers were ridiculous attractive too.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Love having gas.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Take back Muesli


----------



## Kyle93




----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Shrimper said:


> Old Town Quebec is really nice. Bought some Ice Cider too.



that's funny because i could have gotten some for free if you stayed at my hotel !!!


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Shrimper said:


> I've had it before and it gave me gas.
> 
> Also, I had an aisle seat yesterday. *Ushers were ridiculous attractive too.*



Welcome to Quebec???????


----------



## Kyle93

Shrimper is just not used to seeing girls who actually have teeth.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Hillary 30 years of service to people (children and families) and Trump says "well I think I did a much better job. I built a massive company, a great company". Good for you Trump.


----------



## Hansen

Hatrik


----------



## Hansen

Still so salty that Van didnt win #2 pick :'(


----------



## izzy

Laine lol


----------



## Kyle93




----------



## Siamese Dream

Observations
Observed at 10:00, Thursday 20 October

9Â°C 48Â°F 

Wind Speed 11 km/h 7 mph North North Westerly 
Humidity: 92%

Visibility: N/A

Pressure: 1023mb, Rising
Observation station: Lyneham

(Lat: 51.5 | Lon: -1.983)


----------



## Bee Sheriff

How goes it Peener


----------



## Kyle93

Papa Bless


----------



## SoupyFIN

Kyle can you stop doing massive scrollbombs pls.


----------



## Bones Malone

SoupyFIN said:


> Kyle can you stop doing massive scrollbombs pls.




retweet


----------



## Kyle93

SoupyFIN said:


> Kyle can you stop doing massive scrollbombs pls.


----------



## Bones Malone

I thought I saw TJ at the veterinary office on Tuesday, but it was just a girl with a man bun.


----------



## Satan

im laine


----------



## Siamese Dream

Royal Voyager said:


> How goes it Peener




Beating back the crowds with a ****** stick at work today, not

Yesterday was like something out of a zombie apocalypse movie at 9am when everyone was dawdling towards the courthouse front doors, today it's completely dead


----------



## irunthepeg

SoupyFIN said:


> Kyle can you stop doing massive scrollbombs pls.




all purpose THE BOYS thread: no mouseface grils edition


----------



## irunthepeg

Satan said:


> im laine




lmao so true


----------



## Satan

when Laine scores a hattrick goal and u celly at like 1am cuz u have him in fantasy


----------



## Satan

when Laine gets you 19.6 fantasy points


----------



## Shrimper

Satan said:


> when Laine gets you 19.6 fantasy points




When you're still top of the fantasy league.


----------



## Satan

when u need agoalie and ur just running wild with tuukka rask in net


----------



## Kyle93

My team is doing fairly well. 1-0 and currently winning this week.


----------



## Satan

why did she go


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Kyle93 said:


> My team is doing fairly well. 1-0 and currently winning this week.




im 1-0 but i beat one of the bottom teams, so idk if I'm doing well or not


----------



## Kyle93

Finnish your Czech said:


> im 1-0 but i beat one of the bottom teams, so idk if I'm doing well or not




My points for is above over half the league so that's all that matters. I need Elliot to start winning games though @Monabae


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Kyle93 said:


> My points for is above over half the league so that's all that matters. I need Elliot to start winning games though @Monabae




i need rasmus ristolainen to start putting up points (oh wait he already is)


----------



## irunthepeg

Satan said:


> when Laine scores a hattrick goal and u celly at like 1am cuz u have him in fantasy






Satan said:


> when Laine gets you 19.6 fantasy points


----------



## irunthepeg

Finnish your Czech said:


> i need rasmus ristolainen to start putting up points (oh wait he already is)




why did toronto's shut out go on exchange


----------



## Kyle93

Finnish your Czech said:


> i need rasmus ristolainen to start putting up points (oh wait he already is)




Rest of team has been great however.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

irunthepeg said:


> why did toronto's shut out go on exchange




didn't watch but probably because of toronto's youth there will be road bumps this szn


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## irunthepeg

Finnish your Czech said:


> didn't watch but probably because of toronto's youth there will be road bumps this szn




dem lotto boyz


----------



## Finnish your Czech

irunthepeg said:


> dem lotto boyz




lottery bros 4 lyfe


----------



## Oogie Boogie

Nintendo Switch


----------



## yubbers

This new moisturizer is da bomb

I'm like Jake Gardiner soft


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Switch hype


----------



## yubbers

Chippah said:


>




Lirl


----------



## Hammettf2b

SoupyFIN said:


> Kyle can you stop doing massive scrollbombs pls.




Would not retweet this.


----------



## Oogie Boogie

Zaide said:


> Switch hype


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Pharrell Williams

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i'm well hung-ry


----------



## Pharrell Williams

wow i am 9th in our fantasy league i haven't done anything in a while


----------



## Pharrell Williams

buy me the new jeff rosenstock album


----------



## Satan

Olli Guacamole said:


> wow i am 9th in our fantasy league i haven't done anything in a while




i love you?


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Satan said:


> i love you?




i love you too


----------



## Satan

im turnt up fam


----------



## Satan

turn me up daddy


----------



## Hammettf2b

I'm never gonna dance again
Guilty feet have got no rhythm


----------



## Satan

im hammett homie


----------



## Hammettf2b

Jimmy Howard to Dallas Stars E5!!!


----------



## irunthepeg

like controllaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kyle93

Exams are finally done! Finishing an assignment then I can relax


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Hammettf2b

A horse is sitting at home, watching MTV...

He's watching a heavy metal music video, and the guitarist plays an amazing solo. The horse says "that looks amazing, I want to do that!"
The horse goes to the phone book, looks up a music teacher and calls him. "Hi, I'd like to learn to play guitar." Says the horse.
"Sure," says the man on the phone. "Just come to your lesson and we'll get you started."
"There's just one problem," says the horse. "I'm a horse."
"Not to worry," the man says. "We have new state of the art technology to teach horses. You'll be playing like a pro in no time."
Sure enough, the horse gets really good at the guitar and he can play that amazing solo. He wants to show his friends, so he picks up the phone and calls chicken.
"Hey Chicken, come over!" he says. Chicken comes over, watches horse play the guitar and thinks it's pretty cool. Chicken watches the music video and says "hey, that drum part is pretty cool, I want to learn to play that."
Chicken goes to the phone book, looks up a music teacher and calls him. "Hi, I'd like to learn to play the drums." Says the chicken.
"Sure," says the man on the phone. "Just come to your lesson and we'll get you started."
"There's just one problem," says the chicken. "I'm a chicken."
"Not to worry," the man says. "We have new state of the art technology to teach chickens. You'll be playing like a pro in no time."
Sure enough, the chicken gets really good and begins to jam with the horse. Eventually, they think that something's missing. They watch the video again and realize they need a bass guitarist. They call their friend Cow and show them what they've been up to. Cow thinks it's pretty cool, and wants to learn how to play the bass guitar.
Cow goes to the phone book, looks up a music teacher and calls him. "Hi, I'd like to learn to play bass guitar." Says the cow.
"Sure," says the man on the phone. "Just come to your lesson and we'll get you started."
"There's just one problem," says the cow. "I'm a cow."
"Not to worry," the man says. "We have new state of the art technology to teach cows. You'll be playing like a pro in no time."
Sure enough, the cow gets really good at the bass and the animals have a nice band going.
One day, while they're practicing, a man walks by and hears them. He goes up to the animals and says "hey, you guys are pretty good! I'm from a record label, I'd like to sign you!"
The band records an album, puts out some singles and becomes a massive success. They go on a worldwide tour and make tons of money. Right before the last show of the tour, which is supposed to be in Vegas, Horse gets a call. His mother is in hospital.
Horse goes to visit her before the show while the rest of the band goes to Vegas to set up. It turns out that she's all good, it's just a cold. As horse is leaving the hospital, he gets another call. The private jet that was carrying the band and their producer crashed into the ocean, and there were no survivors.
Horse is devastated. All of his best friends are dead, he's out of a job and he's stuck with nowhere to go. He breaks down in tears and decides he'll drink himself to death.
So the horse walks into a bar.
The bartender asks, "why the long face?"


----------



## Kyle93

For @Peg


----------



## Bee Sheriff

I'm ready to buy. Right now


----------



## irunthepeg

Kyle93 said:


> For @Peg




my mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn hngggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg my wife


----------



## irunthepeg

like controllaaaaa controooooooooollaaaa


----------



## irunthepeg




----------



## yubbers

Andersen looks like total junk this far


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i got "brunch favorites" candy corn and it's actually pretty good. the same cannot be said for the peanut butter cup candy corn, do not buy this.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i love donald trump (because i am a racist)


----------



## Pharrell Williams

french toast and maple syrup candy corn sooooooooooo gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## Siamese Dream

olli guacamole said:


> i love donald trump (because i am a racist)


----------



## Shrimper

Peener, I went and saw the Wall of Champions today


----------



## Ceremony

"I was a JSA claimant" is one of the more tragic twitter names I've ever seen


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> "I was a JSA claimant" is one of the more tragic twitter names I've ever seen




I'm wondering why Zach Boychuk follows them


----------



## Satan

*them boys*


----------



## beowulf

Confirmed going to panthers v caps tonight. Seems my uncle is buddies with dale Tallon who is giving me the ticket.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceres you gonna watch QT in a bit


----------



## Shrimper

beowulf said:


> Confirmed going to panthers v caps tonight. Seems my uncle is buddies with dale Tallon who is giving me the ticket.




Seeing Habs v Coyotes tonight


----------



## Satan




----------



## Ceremony

Dustin Peener said:


> Ceres you gonna watch QT in a bit




Nope


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Nope




and why not?


----------



## Ceremony

Dustin Peener said:


> and why not?




Because I'm playing video games and because there's football highlights on at 11


----------



## Siamese Dream

They need to get Katie Hopkins on QT at some point, not sure if she's been on before, certainly not recently 

What an absolute spectacle that would be


----------



## Ceremony

Dustin Peener said:


> They need to get Katie Hopkins on QT at some point, not sure if she's been on before, certainly not recently
> 
> What an absolute spectacle that would be




Somebody that pretends to have contentious opinions in order to get attention

May as well put Chris Sutton on


----------



## Siamese Dream

This Conrad Smith bloke on Hilary and Donald

"they're both very nice people"

Oh dis gon b gud


----------



## Siamese Dream

Oh no I don't mean Conrad Smith do I, that's a rugby player


----------



## irunthepeg

when u will be attending the heritage classic


----------



## Kyle93




----------



## irunthepeg

Kyle93 said:


>





what kind of _job_ do you have for her, Kyle???


----------



## Kyle93

irunthepeg said:


> what kind of _job_ do you have for her, Kyle???




Oh you know me, I've got a few things in mind.


----------



## Kyle93

Yo @Peg I just got an idea, instead of my fav grils of all time list I should make my fav horror grils because of Halloween coming up!


----------



## irunthepeg

Kyle93 said:


> Yo @Peg I just got an idea, instead of my fav grils of all time list I should make my fav horror grils because of Halloween coming up!




all grils or bust


----------



## Kyle93

irunthepeg said:


> all grils or bust




Later on I will fo sho.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceres what a motley crew we have on tonight

Ken Clarke
Irrelevant Labour woman
Fat irrelevant UKIP woman
A Greek communist
A criminal


----------



## Ceremony

Dustin Peener said:


> Ceres what a motley crew we have on tonight
> 
> Ken Clarke
> Irrelevant Labour woman
> Fat irrelevant UKIP woman
> A Greek communist
> A criminal




I enjoy the fact that UKIP are effectively a busted flush yet will still be treated as a mainstream, relevant party in terms of media exposure up until the next election

Also Ken Clarke is a reptile


----------



## SladeWilson23

Devils vs Bruins


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> I enjoy the fact that UKIP are effectively a busted flush yet will still be treated as a mainstream, relevant party in terms of media exposure up until the next election
> 
> Also Ken Clarke is a reptile




Ken Clarke was actually the only one talking any sense. I had a good chuckle when the Greek guy said Greece is now a stronger and better country than in 1991 (when immigrants arrived from behind the iron curtain) but he was their former treasurer so of course he wants to pretend 2008 didn't happen

And if the town of Hartlepool wasn't already enough of an embarrassment, the audience was an absolute shambles tonight. 

Polish woman stands up and says "I don't feel welcome here anymore" 
Audience: "BOOOOOOOOOO!!"


----------



## Ceremony

Isn't Hartlepool one of those toilets that was high up the list of biggest proportional Leave vote wins? It was a recurring theme of the places that had most people voting for it.


----------



## Kyle93

Dustin Peener said:


> Ken Clarke was actually the only one talking any sense. I had a good chuckle when the Greek guy said Greece is now a stronger and better country than in 1991 (when immigrants arrived from behind the iron curtain) but he was their former treasurer so of course he wants to pretend 2008 didn't happen
> 
> And if the town of Hartlepool wasn't already enough of an embarrassment, the audience was an absolute shambles tonight.
> 
> Polish woman stands up and says "I don't feel welcome here anymore"
> Audience: "BOOOOOOOOOO!!"




Do you like that English gril Helen Flanagan? She has nice eyes and a wonderful plot.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Kyle93 said:


> Do you like that English gril Helen Flanagan? She has nice eyes and a wonderful plot.




I don't know who that is


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Love kyle


----------



## Kyle93

Dustin Peener said:


> I don't know who that is


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> Love kyle




Want to watch a movie tonight after the hockej game what should I watch? I'm thinking Black Swan, still haven't seen it.


----------



## Ceremony

Dustin Peener said:


> I don't know who that is




some nonentity from Coronation Street

notable because she's on television regularly and has breasts


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> some nonentity from Coronation Street
> 
> notable because she's on television regularly and has breasts




I'm not a northerner so I don't watch Coronation Street


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Kyle93 said:


> Want to watch a movie tonight after the hockej game what should I watch? I'm thinking Black Swan, still haven't seen it.




Watch the first episode of 11.22.63 which if I remember correctly is about an hour and 23 minutes long then watch the rest of the series it's so good


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Isn't Hartlepool one of those toilets that was high up the list of biggest proportional Leave vote wins? It was a recurring theme of the places that had most people voting for it.




Indeed


----------



## yubbers

Leafs are undefeated


----------



## yubbers

suck it pleebs


----------



## Kyle93

Dustin Peener said:


> I'm not a northerner so I don't watch Coronation Street




It's popular over here for some reason. No idea why.


----------



## Kyle93

yubbers said:


> suck it pleebs




sup yubyub


----------



## yubbers

Kyle93 said:


> sup yubyub




u are excluded as a blueandwhite man

sup


----------



## Siamese Dream

I'll have some bread and dripping for uz teas are mother
Kevin, why are you talking in that extraordinary way?
I don't know what thy's torkin' abowt 
Why are you pretending to be a northerner? You sound very silly


----------



## Ceremony

Dustin Peener said:


> Indeed




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resul...rship_referendum,_2016#Result_by_Constituency

An absolute bin of a place


----------



## Pharrell Williams

I am so glad I finally bought decaf coffee I can finally drink coffee at night


----------



## Kyle93

yubbers said:


> u are excluded as a blueandwhite man
> 
> sup




what do you mean? 

Nothing. Off school for a while because midterms are over. Just going to chill and watch movies/shows and game all next week probably. Going to go through my backlog.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

What hockey team does KYle like


----------



## Siamese Dream

One of the advocates at work keeps calling me "are kid" and it's really irritating


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> What hockey team does KYle like




Oh I don't know


----------



## Ceremony

Dustin Peener said:


> One of the advocates at work keeps calling me "are kid" and it's really irritating




And you say you're not northern


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Has there ever been a CBJ fan in the lounge


----------



## Ceremony

Olli Guacamole said:


> Has there ever been a CBJ fan in the lounge




CBJ All The Way. Dreadful.


----------



## Kyle93




----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> And you say you're not northern




I live barely north of the M4


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Maybe I should get the CBJ fan I am dating to join the lounge.


But then kyle wouldn't post anymore so...


----------



## Ceremony

Dustin Peener said:


> I live barely north of the M4



I don't know where the M4 is



Olli Guacamole said:


> Maybe I should get the CBJ fan I am dating to join the lounge.
> 
> 
> But then kyle wouldn't post anymore so...




I fail to see the dilemma


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> Maybe I should get the CBJ fan I am dating to join the lounge.
> 
> 
> But then kyle wouldn't post anymore so...




Yes I would, I just can't speak to grils IRL. I am fine online obviously.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Kyle get online grilfriend


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Date a girl in runescape give her a blue phat to date you


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> I don't know where the M4 is




Its the one that goes from London to Swansea

You must have heard of Swansea, Simon


----------



## Ceremony

Dustin Peener said:


> Its the one that goes from London to Swansea
> 
> You must have heard of Swansea, Simon


----------



## Kyle93

Ceremony said:


> I don't know where the M4 is
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see the dilemma


----------



## Pharrell Williams

What NHL teams do famed British posters ceremony and Dustin peener like and why do they like them


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> Kyle get online grilfriend




can you stop, I didn't even bring up grils.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Olli Guacamole said:


> What NHL teams do famed British posters ceremony and Dustin peener like and why do they like them




Rongos


----------



## Kyle93

I will not bring up my inability to griltalk this week, just want to relax and chill.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Girltalk & Freeway


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Dustin Peener said:


> Rongos




Oh yes I knew this, is it because they wear red, white, and blue like a union jack


----------



## Ceremony

Olli Guacamole said:


> What NHL teams do famed British posters ceremony and Dustin peener like and why do they like them




I don't like hockey


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Ceremony said:


> I don't like hockey




Y r u here


----------



## Ceremony

Olli Guacamole said:


> Y r u here




I need more letters than this m9


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Ceremony said:


> I need more letters than this m9




Why AR you here!!!!!!!!!Ã·Ã·#Ã·!!Ã·


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Olli Guacamole said:


> Why AR you here!!!!!!!!!Ã·Ã·#Ã·!!Ã·



Ceremony doesn't play on Nintendo portable consoles; he doesn't know what the AR is.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Dustin Peener is a Rangers fan and Ceremony likes the Colorado Avalanche of Denver.


----------



## SladeWilson23

Alex Daddario > Anna Kendrick


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Ceremony is the worlds biggest avs homer


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

*ALEXEi EMELiN SCORES FiRST GOAL SiNCE MARCH 2015*


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Why do these british posters like those teams

I know shrimper likes the penguins because he likes literAL penguins


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Olli Guacamole said:


> Why do these british posters like those teams
> 
> I know shrimper likes the penguins because he likes literAL penguins



I am the lounge poster who like penguins the most, yet I am not a Penguins fan.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Zaide said:


> I am the lounge poster who like penguins the most, yet I am not a Penguins fan.




Come join us kris letang is extremely handsome


----------



## Satan

boys


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Does kyle like isla fisher, please post isla Fisher gifs if so


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Olli Guacamole said:


> Come join us kris letang is extremely handsome



didn't he die against the Habs


----------



## Ceremony

Royal Voyager said:


> Ceremony is the worlds biggest avs homer




^^^ zero-pointer



Olli Guacamole said:


> Why do these british posters like those teams
> 
> I know shrimper likes the penguins because he likes literAL penguins




When I got NHL 2001 for the PS2 the first game I played was Avalanche/Blackhawks I went the Avalanche and won 21-0

The fact that I could have chosen (entirely by chance, as the case was) a team that's subsequently won three cups doesn't weigh as heavily on the conscience as you'd think


----------



## Kyle93

Glenn Rhee said:


> Alex Daddario > Anna Kendrick




They are both hilarious on twitter.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Ceremony said:


> ^^^ zero-pointer
> 
> 
> 
> When I got NHL 2001 for the PS2 the first game I played was Avalanche/Blackhawks I went the Avalanche and won 21-0
> 
> The fact that I could have chosen (entirely by chance, as the case was) a team that's subsequently won three cups doesn't weigh as heavily on the conscience as you'd think




Thank you for telling me this highly personal story  my grandpa bought me an avalanche jersey as a child I do not know why


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Kyle93 said:


> They are both hilarious on twitter.




Post isla fisher


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

so olli is james crick


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> Does kyle like isla fisher, please post isla Fisher gifs if so




Yes of course, I should just tell you guys all the grils on my list later tonight.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Zaide said:


> so olli is james crick




Ehat


----------



## Kyle93

she was ****ing hot in the wedding crashers


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Kyle93 said:


> she was ****ing hot in the wedding crashers




Yes I am very attracted to insane girls which has both positives and negatives


----------



## irunthepeg

i'm watching hockkej budies


----------



## Kyle93

irunthepeg said:


> i'm watching hockkej budies




I will post list tomorrow brahskie


----------



## SladeWilson23

I think Amy Adams and Jenna Fischer are two hot redheads.


----------



## irunthepeg

yubbers said:


> Leafs are undefeated


----------



## irunthepeg

Kyle93 said:


> I will post list tomorrow brahskie


----------



## Kyle93

Glenn Rhee said:


> I think Amy Adams and Jenna Fischer are two hot redheads.




Obviously.


----------



## SladeWilson23

Kyle93 said:


> Obviously.




Christina Hendricks not so much.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Glenn Rhee said:


> Christina Hendricks not so much.




Whoa buddy what are you...


----------



## Kyle93

Glenn Rhee said:


> Christina Hendricks not so much.




I disagree with you on that, but like Sophie Turner she is not a natural redhead. Both natural blondes.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Why did the refs take Phil Kessel's assist away...


----------



## SladeWilson23

Refs don't take away assists.


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> Whoa buddy what are you...




I know eh


----------



## irunthepeg

Tie Domer


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Glenn Rhee said:


> Refs don't take away assists.




Yes they do, when they take away the goal (you ****ing idiot) sorry


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Why are the pens so bad

Fire mark Sullivan

Hire Steve sullivan???


----------



## Pharrell Williams

When you call mike sullivan mark sullivan because ????


----------



## SladeWilson23

Olli Guacamole said:


> Yes they do, when they take away the goal (you ****ing idiot) sorry




They didn't take away any goal. No goal was ever scored.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

I think mark sullivan was my gym teacher in high school


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Glenn Rhee said:


> They didn't take away any goal. No goal was ever scored.




They STOLE the goal!!!!


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> Yes I am very attracted to insane girls which has both positives and negatives




so this is why you are attracted to me


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Kyle93 said:


> so this is why you are attracted to me




Baby


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Hockedge


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

[COL/NYR] Nick Holden for 2017 4th rounder


----------



## yubbers

Me sleepy


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Olli Guacamole said:


> Yes I am very attracted to insane girls which has both positives and negatives


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Zaide said:


>





Not her!!!!


----------



## yubbers

Mo corsi
Mo problems


----------



## SladeWilson23

Kyle BAEmeiri


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Kyle93 said:


> wat.




5he penguin tied the game


----------



## Pharrell Williams

888-98-TWINS

a


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> 5he penguin tied the game


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Excited to see David Warsofsky again since all the pens d is injured


----------



## Pharrell Williams

The penguin is winning


----------



## Pharrell Williams

The penguin won!!!


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> The penguin won!!!


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Kyle93 said:


> I'm so moist



Stop hiding things in youtube tags


----------



## Pharrell Williams

what


----------



## yubbers

Mods be moddin


----------



## Pharrell Williams

moist towelette


----------



## Kyle93

Zaide said:


> Stop hiding things in youtube tags




It was raining today.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

I am a mod(ern man).


----------



## Kyle93

yubbers said:


> Mods be moddin




Gril scout cookies tonight for me.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

yubbers add me on snapchat


----------



## yubbers

I sold Snapchat


----------



## Pharrell Williams

my hand smells like chips but chips nay i have eaten


----------



## yubbers

Too time and data intensive


----------



## Pharrell Williams

watching dave chappelle standup on YouTube.com


----------



## Pharrell Williams

yubbers said:


> Too time and data intensive




how long does it take to take a picture also only use it in places with wifi dumby


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> watching dave chappelle standup on YouTube.com




Going to watch a sexy movie


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Kyle93 said:


> Going to watch a sexy movie




paul blart: mallcop


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> paul blart: mallcop




No actually. Your home movie when you were but a wee little boy.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

You can watch great video content on https://www.YouTube.com/


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Kyle93 said:


> No actually. Your home movie when you were but a wee little boy.




i was cute af as a child what happened


----------



## Pharrell Williams

grape juice is great i would like some i am a gay man


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Olli Guacamole said:


> You can watch great video content on https://www.YouTube.com/



what is your favorite video to watch on Youtube dot com.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Zaide said:


> what is your favorite video to watch on Youtube dot com.




young girl makes crazy video on YouTube, what happens next, you won't believe your eyes.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i wish there were more chappelle's show but i understand why he does not want to make any


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Olli Guacamole said:


> young girl makes crazy video on YouTube, what happens next, you won't believe your eyes.



my life is meaningful and i'm happy when i receive many likes


----------



## Pharrell Williams

when do you think that federal legalization of marijuana will happen i am going to guess 2020


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Olli Guacamole said:


> when do you think that federal legalization of marijuana will happen i am going to guess 2020




Clinton legalizes it in 2020 to appease voters in hopes of reelection


----------



## Kyle93

olli guacamole said:


> when do you think that federal legalization of marijuana will happen i am going to guess 2020




2024


----------



## Pharrell Williams

more like 2420


----------



## The Gongshow

2 0 1 6


----------



## Kyle93

April 20th 4200 

mark this date on your calendar.


----------



## CycloneLaunch

Olli Guacamole said:


> Y r u here




A lot of non-north american posters erroneously signed up here thinking it was a field hockey site


----------



## yubbers

The McDonald's across from my crib has a fyyyyne new honey working there.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> Clinton legalizes it in 2020 to appease voters in hopes of reelection




i do not think she would do that, at least not without over half the states legalizing it first. obamer was v careful to only use executive orderS on stuff that a large percentage of people supported (FOR thee most partz) and i think clinton will be the sames.


----------



## yubbers

Olli Guacamole said:


> i wish there were more chappelle's show but i understand why he does not want to make any




You're too agreeable. It's off putting.

Have an opinion!


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Olli Guacamole said:


> i do not think she would do that, at least not without over half the states legalizing it first. obamer was v careful to only use executive orderS on stuff that a large percentage of people supported (FOR thee most partz) and i think clinton will be the sames.




i just want my god damn [tos violation]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> i just want my god damn [tos violation]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




you are canadian justin TRU DOE is working on it!!!


----------



## Pharrell Williams

yubbers said:


> You're too agreeable. It's off putting.
> 
> Have an opinion!




love yubbers


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Olli Guacamole said:


> you are canadian justin TRU DOE is working on it!!!




truuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Pharrell Williams

CycloneLaunch said:


> A lot of non-north american posters erroneously signed up here thinking it was a field hockey site




what ice hockey and field hockey teams do you support


----------



## Mantis

yubbers said:


> The McDonald's across from my crib has a fyyyyne new honey working there.



There has never been a fine Mcdonalds employee anywhere


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> There has never been a fine Mcdonalds employee anywhere




i dont agree


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> i dont agree




hello please reply to my post let me suck your ****


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> you are canadian justin TRU DOE is working on it!!!




no need, I've got plenty here


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Olli Guacamole said:


> hello please reply to my post let me suck your ****




????


----------



## Kyle93

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> There has never been a fine Mcdonalds employee anywhere




Yes there has. All the grils I worked with in highschool were so fine.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Kyle93 said:


> no need, I've got plenty here




isn't marijuana legal in north korea (but presumably not too abundant outside of the upper class)


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> isn't marijuana legal in north korea (but presumably not too abundant outside of the upper class)




Kim hooks me up with the god ****.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

wow.


----------



## yubbers

Luv.


----------



## yubbers

Gardsinelle extra soft toilet paper


----------



## yubbers

I can't even have a type now? I'm white. That's just nature


----------



## Pharrell Williams

pls no more


----------



## Finnish your Czech

racism is bad


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Finnish your Czech said:


> racism is bad




i agree and wanna suck your dick


----------



## yubbers

That's not racist. I like white chicks.

Excuuuuuse me


----------



## Pharrell Williams

racist loungers:
kyle
zaide
rayp
yubbers
(many others)


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i forgot bubba thudd add him to the list please.


----------



## yubbers

See Kyle


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> racist loungers:
> kyle
> zaide
> rayp
> yubbers
> (many others)




Stop slandering me.


----------



## Kyle93

yubbers said:


> See Kyle




They think I'm racist because as a joke I posted the lightest skinned black ladies.


----------



## yubbers

That's why you have to be sneaky racist

Like my See Kyle post


----------



## Pharrell Williams

yubbers said:


> That's why you have to be sneaky racist
> 
> Like my See Kyle post




but then you drew attention to it


----------



## Kyle93

I grew up in a highschool that had like 20 non-white people out of probably 2000. It's only natural my preferences reflect that.


----------



## yubbers

Audrey Hepburn cross dressing


----------



## Hansen

Kyle93 said:


> I grew up in a highschool that had like 20 non-white people out of probably 2000. It's only natural my preferences reflect that.




Damn that's racist


----------



## Kyle93

me


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Kyle93 said:


> I grew up in a highschool that had like 20 non-white people out of probably 2000. It's only natural my preferences reflect that.




same but i am not a racist maybe it's just you dawg


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> same but i am not a racist maybe it's just you dawg




why do you think I am racist?


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Kyle93 said:


> why do you think I am racist?




are you serious


----------



## yubbers

yubbers said:


> Audrey Hep*burn cross *dressing




Sneaky


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> are you serious




Yes. Pls answer.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

smdh


----------



## Kyle93

this is Olli

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRiNj-_mUtM#t=0m16s


----------



## Pharrell Williams

kiss me isla


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> kiss me isla


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Kyle93 said:


>





i wish


----------



## yubbers

If I was racist id be a terrible freestyler

And that's just plain false


----------



## yubbers

Me to grill

Wanna bang?

Get away creep

*Plays TLCs creep that was cued up already on phone* *she laughs*

Then we bang


----------



## Bee Sheriff

For some reason i received two absentee ballots. Time to commit voter fraud #Hillary


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Royal Voyager said:


> For some reason i received to absentee ballots. Time to commit voter fraud #Hillary




california was rigged for hillary it is the only reason she won!!


----------



## Pharrell Williams

my fantasy team just keeps getting worse and worse... but i am #1 in the league somehow.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

@irunthepeg give me your thoughts on this AMAAZING lineup for this week:

eli manning
legarrette blount
james white
kenny britt
mike wallace
hunter henry
isaiah crowell
gostkowski
cardinals d


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Olli Guacamole said:


> @irunthepeg give me your thoughts on this AMAAZING lineup for this week:
> 
> eli manning
> legarrette blount
> james white
> kenny britt
> mike wallace
> hunter henry
> isaiah crowell
> gostkowski
> cardinals d




I'm ready to buy. Right now


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Royal Voyager said:


> I'm ready to buy. Right now




give me the succ


----------



## Siamese Dream

When it's like 2 degrees outside and some **** has opened all the windows on the bus


----------



## Dog

Why does the lounge ****ing suck now


----------



## Bee Sheriff

tyranny


----------



## Bones Malone

tyrannysaurus rex


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Bones Malone

A woman was arrested on Monday after allegedly smearing peanut butter on 30 cars parked outside what she believed was a pro-Donald Trump rally.

Christina Ferguson was arrested in Amherst Junction, Wisconsin after interrupting what turned out to be a meeting of a local environmental organisation, Tomorrow River Conservation Club.


----------



## Bones Malone

Member people posting here?


----------



## yubbers

Doland said:


> Why does the lounge ****ing suck now




The liberals


----------



## Satan

_boys_


----------



## Bones Malone

Doland said:


> Why does the lounge ****ing suck now




olli


----------



## yubbers




----------



## irunthepeg

Satan said:


> _boys_




*yeah*


----------



## Satan

*doing an assignment that's due at 2pm*


----------



## Bones Malone

Satan said:


> *doing an assignment that's due at 2pm*




Good luck soldier


----------



## Satan

*im basically done but chilleing wtb on hf*


----------



## irunthepeg

Satan said:


> *im basically done but chilleing wtb on hf*




_metro boomin want some mo_


----------



## Oogie Boogie

Here in a flash and gone without a trace


----------



## Satan

listening to the Above & Beyond BBC Essential Mix from 2011


----------



## yubbers

Listening to my mind


----------



## irunthepeg

*elite lounge posting*


----------



## Hammettf2b

Royal Voyager said:


> For some reason i received two absentee ballots. Time to commit voter fraud #Hillary




Make America great again!!! #Buildthatwall


----------



## yubbers

irunthepeg said:


> *elite lounge posting*




udarealmvp


----------



## irunthepeg

*make the lounge great again*


----------



## irunthepeg

yubbers said:


> udarealmvp




bless up ma familia


----------



## Hammettf2b

irunthepeg said:


> *make the lounge great again*




We need to build a wall between certain posters and the Lounge.


----------



## Satan

*terrible call*


----------



## Pharrell Williams

hello


----------



## Pharrell Williams

make the lounge okay again


----------



## irunthepeg

*yeah boys*


----------



## Bones Malone

Why do pretty grils try to get me to go to the bar after work?


----------



## Hammettf2b

Is reddit not working for anyone else?


----------



## Ceremony

Soupy you about? You been on the PSN today?


----------



## Bones Malone

Hammettf2b said:


> Is reddit not working for anyone else?




Works for me. There was a cyber attack today that is causing intermittent internet issues though.


----------



## Hammettf2b

Chippah said:


> olli




retweet


----------



## Bones Malone

Twitter isn't working for me right now


----------



## Hammettf2b

Chippah said:


> Works for me. There was a cyber attack today that is causing intermittent internet issues though.




sons of *****es!!! Looks like its still down for me.


----------



## Hammettf2b

Chippah said:


> Twitter isn't working for me right now




apparently all kinds of things went down. Netflix, paypal, playstation ect...


----------



## Kyle93

Hammettf2b said:


> apparently all kinds of things went down. Netflix, paypal, playstation ect...




I blame Mr. Robot


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

banolli


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceres, Chris Kamara on Have I Got News For You tonight  

Unbelievable Jeff


----------



## Hansen

Doland said:


> Why does the lounge ****ing suck now




A self fulfilling prophecy


----------



## Ceremony

Dustin Peener said:


> Ceres, Chris Kamara on Have I Got News For You tonight
> 
> Unbelievable Jeff




There was an episode of Celebrity Storage Hunters on this morning (as an aside, Katherine Ryan, yes please) and he was on it saying Unbelievable Jeff when he was bidding


----------



## Ceremony

HD is not kind to Jo Brand


----------



## Ceremony

peener watch Still Game afterwards this week

It'll be funnier than your Lib Dem man's attempt at being self-effacing


----------



## Siamese Dream

Tim Farron GOAT


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> HD is not kind to Jo Brand




There's a woman who comes in for family courts, I'm not sure what she does, but she always reminds me of Jo Brand. Old, fat, short red hair, glasses


----------



## Ceremony

The leader of Britain's fourth political party there.


----------



## izzy

Dang hackers!


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> The leader of Britain's fourth political party there.




He's at least actually somewhat human and not a reptile


----------



## Kyle93

fst6 said:


> Dang hackers!


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceres this is extremely unfunny


----------



## Ceremony

Dustin Peener said:


> He's at least actually somewhat human and not a reptile




Competence is underrated in politics


----------



## Kyle93

Oh no Olli your bae is kissing men more attractive than you (Galifianakis)


----------



## Shrimper

RIP Crosby


----------



## Satan

I hacked it


----------



## Kyle93

get giddy with it


----------



## yubbers

I'm only doing disrespectful Habs avis now. #freespeech


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Currently getting my ass kicked by the flu


----------



## Siamese Dream

Dear lover, I can't take the pain no more


----------



## Kyle93

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Currently getting my ass kicked by the flu




ScarJo is the flu


----------



## Hammettf2b

Kyle93 said:


> ScarJo is the flu




I would't mind getting my ass kicked by that flu


----------



## yubbers

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Currently getting my ass kicked by the flu




2 neo citran

1 cup


----------



## Satan

*instagram*


----------



## Satan




----------



## Dog

yubbers said:


> 2 neo citran
> 
> 1 cup




yubs


----------



## yubbers




----------



## yubbers

Doland said:


> yubs




dawg


----------



## Kyle93

You are one weird senior citizen..


----------



## yubbers

I'm gonna have so much fun selling this bell

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/int/giant-ding-a-ling


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Dr Jamison J Junkenstein


----------



## Shrimper

Watching Nashville v Detroit on TVA

Anyone know if it is on SN?


----------



## Ceremony

Shrimper said:


> Watching Nashville v Detroit on TVA
> 
> Anyone know if it is on SN?




*Ceremony* dislikes this


----------



## HanSolo

Yo yo yo


----------



## Kyle93

HanSolo said:


> Yo yo yo




sup


----------



## Shrimper

Sportsnet East has it thankfully


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Doland said:


> yubs




Do you think I will in 2016 or 2017


----------



## Satan

fyc ya my boy


----------



## Ceremony

CYCLONELAUNCH I MADE A POST FOR YOU a


----------



## CycloneLaunch

Ceremony said:


> CYCLONELAUNCH I MADE A POST FOR YOU a




Hahaha

You cheeky ****


----------



## Ceremony

CycloneLaunch said:


> Hahaha
> 
> You cheeky ****




I don't even know if you're seriously referencing something I did once now

http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showpost.php?p=122712529&postcount=726


----------



## CycloneLaunch

Ceremony said:


> I don't even know if you're seriously referencing something I did once now
> 
> http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showpost.php?p=122712529&postcount=726




I thought you were making a subtle joke about something but it seems I misinterpreted it.


----------



## CycloneLaunch

Hasselbaink and Zola what a combo


----------



## CycloneLaunch

Need to dig out my old umbro autoglass sponsored Chelsea jersey and get Zola put on the back


----------



## CycloneLaunch

This place is really quiet


----------



## Ceremony

CycloneLaunch said:


> I thought you were making a subtle joke about something but it seems I misinterpreted it.


----------



## yubbers

CycloneLaunch said:


> This place is really quiet




#zaidesfacebookfriendrequests


----------



## Satan

_yeah boysies_


----------



## Kyle93




----------



## yubbers

Wahlbizzle


----------



## Satan

hyubers


----------



## yubbers

St Yubberts


----------



## Kyle93

I think I might buy the Arkham games on PS4.


----------



## Mantis

Kyle93 said:


> I think I might buy the Arkham games on PS4.



I bought arkham city when I got my ps4. Its pretty good


----------



## Kyle93

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> I bought arkham city when I got my ps4. Its pretty good




I've played them all on PS3 but I kind of want to replay them on my PS4.


----------



## Kyle93

"Return to Arkham" is $65 and includes remastered versions of Arkham Asylum and City. It's tempting.


----------



## Shrimper

45 pts clear at top of fantasy league


----------



## Kyle93

Shrimper said:


> 45 pts clear at top of fantasy league




my goalies are ******** the bed lmao

Lundqvist and Elliott.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

yubbers said:


> #zaidesfacebookfriendrequests



wat,


----------



## Mantis

Finnish your Czech said:


> Do you think I will in 2016 or 2017



its time we had a little talk son...


----------



## yubbers

Booty


----------



## yubbers

Whiteman construction Biddy crew calendar

Pre order


----------



## Kyle93

yubbers said:


> Booty


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> its time we had a little talk son...




Y/n.


----------



## yubbers

Mmmmm


----------



## Deficient Mode

Hey gramps


----------



## Deficient Mode

Kyle93 said:


>




The skirt looks even neater at higher res


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Bored


----------



## Hansen

I wish I had a store in my town where I could find nice clothes on sale


----------



## Deficient Mode

Hansen 36 said:


> I wish I had a store in my town where I could find nice clothes on sale




I wish I had a shore in my town where I could find nice barnacles


----------



## Hansen

Deficient Mode said:


> I wish I had a shore in my town where I could find nice barnacles




Thats v inappropriate monsieur arrete svp


----------



## Deficient Mode

Hansen 36 said:


> Thats v inappropriate monsieur arrete svp




did u ask any of ur tribespeople firstnationmates about em


----------



## Hansen

want




or this





but theyre both hella overpriced


----------



## Hansen

Deficient Mode said:


> did u ask any of ur tribespeople firstnationmates about em




no lmao


----------



## Deficient Mode

Hansen 36 said:


> no lmao




y not m9


----------



## Kyle93

Hansen 36 said:


> I wish I had a store in my town where I could find nice clothes on sale




Buy clothes online.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Hansen 36 said:


> want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but theyre both hella overpriced




Commodity fetishism at its worst.


----------



## Hansen

Deficient Mode said:


> y not m9




1 I havent seen any 2 not overly interested


----------



## Hansen

Kyle93 said:


> Buy clothes online.




I do but shipping + duties hurt



Deficient Mode said:


> Commodity fetishism at its worst.




ay


----------



## Kyle93

Deficient Mode said:


> The skirt looks even neater at higher res




I wish I had awesome clothes like that.


----------



## Kyle93

Hansen 36 said:


> I do but shipping + duties hurt
> 
> 
> 
> ay




This is why you buy in Canada, and paired with items to reduce the shipping or buy enough to get free shipping.


----------



## Kyle93

think I'm going to put on a pizza.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Hansen 36 said:


> 1 I havent seen any 2 not overly interested




Ship some to ur web pal dm and i'll send u cool fashion stuff


----------



## Hansen




----------



## Pharrell Williams

Hello I have returned from my hockej date it was the worst date so far but was still very good!


----------



## Pharrell Williams

The rate the music of the poster above you thread is the worst thread in the lounge and should be removed


----------



## Kyle93

hey baby


----------



## Kyle93

just come out already! gah the next year will be hell waiting for Red Dead 3


----------



## Kyle93

Daddy


----------



## Kyle93

She's vegan


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Being sick sucks


----------



## Shrimper

Flying home day!


----------



## John Price




----------



## Oogie Boogie

3:30 kickoff


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Ugh....


----------



## Satan

pens


----------



## beowulf

Fun times the avalanche are staying in the same hotel as me in Florida since yesterday.


----------



## Satan

beowulf u see mackinnon yet


----------



## beowulf

Nope but saw weircioch and grigorenko.


----------



## Satan

wiercioch sucks i sold him


----------



## irunthepeg

*yeah*


----------



## Kyle93

irunthepeg said:


> *yeah*




Sup mang


----------



## Pharrell Williams

The only sports team I like that is any good is the penguins and they are all INJURED


----------



## Ceremony

Will I feel the wrath of SoupyFIN when his beer league outfit get sworded by the Burgundy Juggernaut tonight?


----------



## Pharrell Williams

I hope I can pick up DION LEWIS in my fantasy league before everyone else


----------



## SoupyFIN

Ceremony said:


> Will I feel the wrath of SoupyFIN when his beer league outfit get sworded by the Burgundy Juggernaut tonight?



Why would I care about a rather meaningless regular season game in October?


----------



## Ceremony

SoupyFIN said:


> Why would I care about a rather meaningless regular season game in October?




Because your team of plugs will get embarrassed in front of a bunch of empty seats and I will take great relish in pointing this out.


----------



## Ceremony

Those new jerseys are ugly too. It's like if they made a Pro Ev version of the NHL games and had to come up with something because they couldn't afford the real ones.


----------



## SoupyFIN

Ceremony said:


> Because your team of plugs will get embarrassed in front of a bunch of empty seats and I will take great relish in pointing this out.



Hey, if that helps you sleep at night, good for you. Remind me again, which team made the playoffs last season and is built better for the future?


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> I hope I can pick up DION LEWIS in my fantasy league before everyone else




I must be on opiates because my pupils are incredibly small right now.


----------



## Kyle93

kiss


----------



## Satan

Huberdeau is hurt lmfao


----------



## irunthepeg

Kyle93 said:


> Sup mang




excited and nervous for the Heritage Classic tomorrow, might be a big day in irunthepeg's life, might not be 

dem boyz


----------



## Kyle93

irunthepeg said:


> excited and nervous for the Heritage Classic tomorrow, might be a big day in irunthepeg's life, might not be
> 
> dem boyz




Should I just post my list in the UT or make a thread of it? No babe threads allowed.

Not doing it rn btw, later tonight as I'm finishing homework.


----------



## irunthepeg

Kyle93 said:


> Should I just post my list in the UT or make a thread of it? No babe threads allowed.
> 
> Not doing it rn btw, later tonight as I'm finishing homework.




i feel like both will get deleted


----------



## Kyle93

irunthepeg said:


> i feel like both will get deleted




Yeah no point probably lirl.


----------



## Kyle93

I will make a Kyle93's fav horror gril thread closer to Halloween though.


----------



## irunthepeg

pm the boys the list


----------



## Pharrell Williams

do not send me the list. peg have you seen my fantasy lineup this week it is great


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> do not send me the list. peg have you seen my fantasy lineup this week it is great




why not


----------



## Kyle93

@Olli


----------



## Pharrell Williams

NO INTERESt


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> NO INTERESt




Isla is on it.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

NO inteRET


----------



## SladeWilson23

Wild vs Devils


----------



## irunthepeg

Olli Guacamole said:


> do not send me the list. peg have you seen my fantasy lineup this week it is great




who is it and is Jamaal playing I gotta know if I should play both him and Ware or switch to like Ware, Crowell and McKinnon


----------



## Kyle93

what a legend


----------



## irunthepeg

do I drop Mike Gilisee for Jay Ajayi or see if he's a 1 week wonder before making a move


----------



## Kyle93

irunthepeg said:


> do I drop Mike Gilisee for Jay Ajayi or see if he's a 1 week wonder before making a move




There something inside you
It's hard to explain


----------



## irunthepeg

them Jets boys


----------



## Kyle93




----------



## Pharrell Williams

irunthepeg said:


> who is it and is Jamaal playing I gotta know if I should play both him and Ware or switch to like Ware, Crowell and McKinnon




eli manning
legarrette blount
james white
kenny britt
mike wallace
hunter henry
isaiah crowell
gostkowski
cardinals d
spencer tang

it's awful aaaaaaaa but maybe i will win other guy had jordy nelson who put up just .9 points.

how am i supposed to know if jamaal is playing i'm not andy reid. just trade him for a kicker smh


----------



## SladeWilson23

I saw the first 3 episodes of that show, and then stopped. Never really got into it.


----------



## SladeWilson23

Olli Guacamole said:


> eli manning
> legarrette blount
> james white
> kenny britt
> mike wallace
> hunter henry
> isaiah crowell
> gostkowski
> cardinals d
> spencer tang
> 
> it's awful aaaaaaaa but maybe i will win other guy had jordy nelson who put up just .9 points.
> 
> how am i supposed to know if jamaal is playing i'm not andy reid. just trade him for a kicker smh




I don't think Eli's numbers will be that good on Sunday. Rams have a good D.


----------



## Kyle93

Glenn Rhee said:


> I saw the first 3 episodes of that show, and then stopped. Never really got into it.




because you have **** taste in television (AKA your avy)


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Glenn Rhee said:


> I don't think Eli's numbers will be that good on Sunday. Rams have a good D.




the ****ing point is that it's bad goddammit

my normal starter is CLAm newton but he bye!


----------



## irunthepeg

Olli Guacamole said:


> eli manning
> legarrette blount
> james white
> kenny britt
> mike wallace
> hunter henry
> isaiah crowell
> gostkowski
> cardinals d
> spencer tang
> 
> it's awful aaaaaaaa but maybe i will win other guy had jordy nelson who put up just .9 points.
> 
> how am i supposed to know if jamaal is playing i'm not andy reid. just trade him for a kicker smh




great lineup especially the last one


----------



## Pharrell Williams

irunthepeg said:


> great lineup especially the last one




cardinals d has won me so many games


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

3:25 and onward >>>>>


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

olli !!!


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Zaide said:


> olli !!!





oh no!!!!!!!


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i would like a nice warm relaxing tea but all i have is anxiety inducing scary coffee


----------



## Pharrell Williams

holy **** my college won ANOTHER football game!!!!!


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Olli Guacamole said:


> oh no!!!!!!!



this is so sad (


----------



## Kyle93

sup Olli


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Kyle93 said:


> sup Olli









i am feeling very anxious today.


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> i am feeling very anxious today.




I'm always anxious, especially in the presence of other people.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Kyle93 said:


> I'm always anxious, especially in the presence of other people.




do you find that [redacted] increases or decreases anxiety for you


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> do you find that [redacted] increases or decreases anxiety for you




are you talking about smoking [redacted] ?

decreases usually, it calms and relaxes me.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Kyle93 said:


> are you talking about smoking [redacted] ?
> 
> decreases usually, It calms and relaxes me.




gimmie


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> gimmie




What a site had to say about the strain I use:

"Accordingly, I prefer to medicate with the Girl Scout Cookies strain on those days when there is not too much on my plate. It allows to me to relax and fully enjoy the day to the fullest. It is because of this sentiment that the Girl Scout Cookies strain has become popular among patients suffering from anxiety, chronic stress, depression, migraines, and more. It has the capability of becoming a knockout strain in large concentrations as well. In turn, the Girl Scout Cookies strain may even be a useful option for those suffering from sleeping disorders like insomnia."


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Kyle93 said:


> What a site had to say about the strain I use:
> 
> "Accordingly, I prefer to medicate with the Girl Scout Cookies strain on those days when there is not too much on my plate. It allows to me to relax and fully enjoy the day to the fullest. It is because of this sentiment that the Girl Scout Cookies strain has become popular among patients suffering from anxiety, chronic stress, depression, migraines, and more. It has the capability of becoming a knockout strain in large concentrations as well. In turn, the Girl Scout Cookies strain may even be a useful option for those suffering from sleeping disorders like insomnia."




this sounds like a thing i am interested in i would likee to stop being scared of life and be able to sleep


----------



## Pharrell Williams

who would like to buy me a niagara ice dogs pride night jersey


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> this sounds like a thing i am interested in i would likee to stop being scared of life and be able to sleep




It also has a reputation for being the best strain at treating those with PTSD.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Kyle93 said:


> It also has a reputation for being the best strain at treating those with PTSD.




cmon amerikkka legalize it


----------



## Pharrell Williams

look at these beauts


----------



## Pharrell Williams




----------



## Ceremony

where is peener

This boy Palmer seems a bit of a roaster


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/20131...-sixteen-by-deliberately-farting-in-his-face/


----------



## SladeWilson23

Kyle93 said:


> because you have **** taste in television (AKA your avy)




Or because Stranger Things is just a bad tv show. TWD is actually really good. It's a shame I will die most likely. 



Olli Guacamole said:


> the ****ing point is that it's bad goddammit
> 
> my normal starter is CLAm newton but he bye!




Go get Kaepernick.


----------



## Kyle93

Glenn Rhee said:


> Or because Stranger Things is just a bad tv show. TWD is actually really good. It's a shame I will die most likely.
> 
> 
> 
> Go get Kaepernick.




I doubt Glenn is the one they decide to kill off. It's very likely Abraham from everything I've read online.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Glenn Rhee said:


> Or because Stranger Things is just a bad tv show. TWD is actually really good. It's a shame I will die most likely.
> 
> 
> 
> Go get Kaepernick.




excuse me i am 5-1 i think i know what i am doing what is twd is it two-way defenseman i didn't enjoy stranger things but


----------



## Pharrell Williams

oh, the walking dead, yeah that's a bad show


----------



## Kyle93




----------



## Satan

the walkeing deaf


----------



## SladeWilson23

Kyle93 said:


> I doubt Glenn is the one they decide to kill off. It's very likely Abraham from everything I've read online.




Nah, it's me. I know it.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

the waking debts


----------



## Satan

*wat gameshould i watch tn*


----------



## Bee Sheriff

eating doritos


----------



## Kyle93

eating roast beef and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Satan

austonia


----------



## Satan

artyom


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> where is peener
> 
> This boy Palmer seems a bit of a roaster




He's annoying because of how much attention Sky and Channel 4 give him because he's British

Whenever they interview or talk about him, I'm just thinking he's pish and he drives for Renault, I don't ****ing care


----------



## Satan

tys barr


----------



## Ceremony

I genuinely have never heard of 75% of this Panthers roster.


----------



## SladeWilson23

Ceremony said:


> I genuinely have never heard of 75% of this Panthers roster.




It's a good team.


----------



## Mantis

Bob Cole needs to retire


----------



## Mantis

Satan said:


> *wat gameshould i watch tn*



Bruins Habs


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Satan said:


> artyom



anisimyov


----------



## Bee Sheriff

npr politics podcast


----------



## Siamese Dream

Glenn Rhee said:


> It's a good team.




http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showpost.php?p=122886151&postcount=569


----------



## Hansen




----------



## Ceremony

going by the amount of fans dressed as empty seats nobody in Florida has heard of the team either


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Ceremony said:


> going by the amount of fans dressed as empty seats nobody in Florida has heard of the team either


----------



## Ceremony

A gif of a girl with an alcoholic beverage in hand? What happened to you, Zaide?


----------



## Satan




----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> going by the amount of fans dressed as empty seats nobody in Florida has heard of the team either




Did you see the story about those uni lads who went to a Halloween party dressed as the victims of the roller coaster crash at Alton Towers


----------



## Siamese Dream

Why are you doing this, Wajj?
Rubber dinghy rapids, bro. Alton Towers, fast track, straight on rides, no queues!
Oh, you like funfairs then Wajj?
Not a funfair, a theme park, bro. Funfair, what are you 7?


----------



## Ceremony

Dustin Peener said:


> Did you see the story about those uni lads who went to a Halloween party dressed as the victims of the roller coaster crash at Alton Towers




Of course not.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Are there even any theme parks in Scotland


----------



## Siamese Dream

Thorpe Park

The Nemesis Inferno


----------



## Ceremony

Dustin Peener said:


> Are there even any theme parks in Scotland




We have things to rival anything England can offer

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-36823711

Ah, yes


----------



## SladeWilson23

Ceremony said:


> going by the amount of fans dressed as empty seats nobody in Florida has heard of the team either




Fans will come in droves if they sustain this for 5 or 6 more years.


----------



## SoupyFIN

Ceremony said:


> I genuinely have never heard of 75% of this Panthers roster.



Jagr
Luongo
Yandle
Barkov
(Ekblad?)

Surely you should have at least 2-3 to add to that, you haven't been living under a rock for that long.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> We have things to rival anything England can offer
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-36823711
> 
> Ah, yes




This is why roller coasters and rides frighten me and I won't go on anything that goes upside-down, vertical or even nearly vertical in some cases, or spins at a fast rate


----------



## Ceremony

SoupyFIN said:


> Jagr
> Luongo
> Yandle
> Barkov
> (Ekblad?)
> 
> Surely you should have at least 2-3 to add to that, you haven't been living under a rock for that long.




Jagr Lalongo worse than MacKinnon Ekbald Greg McKegg Yandle and... actually yes, that's it. I'm not even trying "hard" to be facetious, what a nondescript bunch


----------



## Siamese Dream

SoupyFIN said:


> Jagr
> Luongo
> Yandle
> Barkov
> (Ekblad?)
> 
> Surely you should have at least 2-3 to add to that, you haven't been living under a rock for that long.




Insert Ceres' "which person do you associate with each team" thread here


----------



## Ceremony

My bff from school who was afraid of dogs laughed hysterically at me when I told him I don't like rollercoasters

Clown


----------



## Ceremony

Dustin Peener said:


> Insert Ceres' "which person do you associate with each team" thread here




Valeri Bure, obviously.


----------



## SoupyFIN

Ceremony said:


> Jagr Lalongo worse than MacKinnon Ekbald Greg McKegg Yandle and... actually yes, that's it. I'm not even trying "hard" to be facetious, what a nondescript bunch



So you know McKegg, a fringe NHLer, but not the other veterans that have been in the league for years (although they haven't played in Florida)?





Ceremony said:


> Valeri Bure, obviously.


----------



## Satan

soupy getting owned by Ceres 


takeing the bait swallowing the hook


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> My bff from school who was afraid of dogs laughed hysterically at me when I told him I don't like rollercoasters
> 
> Clown




I am fine once I am actually on the ride if I pluck up the courage to go on it, I just look at these rides and immediately see a perceived risk, so I don't go on them, usually. I always worry about things like if I don't put the harness on properly, and other eventualities that I could cause myself through my own incompetence, not just the ride itself having mechanical failures.

The reason I would never do a skydive is because I'm afraid I would **** up and do it wrong, and not be able to deploy the parachute


----------



## Ceremony

SoupyFIN said:


> So you know McKegg, a fringe NHLer, but not the other veterans that have been in the league for years (although they haven't played in Florida)?




I recall @DonCherryParody making the reference to the man with a leg for an arm and an arm for a leg when the Leafs called him up once

Oh hey Pysyk was there he's not played much I forgot him. And Demers but only because Pavs hates him


----------



## Satan

Panthers suck


----------



## Ceremony

Dustin Peener said:


> I am fine once I am actually on the ride if I pluck up the courage to go on it, I just look at these rides and immediately see a perceived risk, so I don't go on them, usually. I always worry about things like if I don't put the harness on properly, and other eventualities that I could cause myself through my own incompetence, not just the ride itself having mechanical failures.
> 
> The reason I would never do a skydive is because I'm afraid I would **** up and do it wrong, and not be able to deploy the parachute



Why do you never see any blind skydivers?

It scares the dogs too much.


----------



## Satan

Hellebuyck


----------



## Hansen

Tfw your uncles get the elk the first time you aren't out with them bc ur sick af


----------



## SoupyFIN

Ceremony said:


> I recall @DonCherryParody making the reference to the man with a leg for an arm and an arm for a leg when the Leafs called him up once
> 
> Oh hey Pysyk was there he's not played much I forgot him. And Demers but only because Pavs hates him



I think we've discussed this many times before, but the players you remember are exotic to say the least.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Rollercoasters are so fun but the ones that go upside down and stuff are mighty spooky


----------



## Kyle93

Sup boys


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> Rollercoasters are so fun but the ones that go upside down and stuff are mighty spooky




Meh they're not scary at all. Prior to my first upside-down coaster I was terrified but afterwards I realized how stupid I was being and that the risk of you falling out is so tiny.


----------



## Mantis

Hi kyle


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Kyle93 said:


> Meh they're not scary at all. Prior to my first upside-down coaster I was terrified but afterwards I realized how stupid I was being and that the risk of you falling out is so tiny.




I have only been on one once and it was so spooky. Extra spooky because it had over the shoulder strap... things and I'm quite tall so my torso felt compressed in an uncomfortable way.


----------



## Kyle93

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> Hi kyle




Whatsup


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Curtis Mcilhenney or whatever is the best goalie in the NHL


----------



## Mantis

How does Hyundai do it?


----------



## Pharrell Williams

I love making threads!


----------



## Ceremony

Yeah I don't have to stay up for this


----------



## Kyle93

Matthews-Nylander pairing is just so fun to watch. I always wanted them separated centering their own lines but they've been unreal together.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Did auston ever have any more points after those 4 goals


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Am also sick af.


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> Did auston ever have any more points after those 4 goals




He's been assisting on Nylanders 3 goals since, and scored another goal himself.


----------



## SoupyFIN

Ceremony said:


> Yeah I don't have to stay up for this






Ceremony said:


> Because your team of plugs will get embarrassed in front of a bunch of empty seats and I will take great relish in pointing this out.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Why are the pittsburgh penguins so bad at hockey


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> Why are the pittsburgh penguins so bad at hockey




My opponent has Varlamov and Fleury


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Mark Andrew Flowery


----------



## Pharrell Williams

There is a Netflix original film aboUT the early years of Barack hussein Obama coming out December 16th and it is called Barry.


----------



## Kyle93

I think I will chill tonight and watch a movie.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

The Blitzburgh Penguins are losing 5-1 after two periods hey man!


----------



## SladeWilson23

Olli Guacamole said:


> There is a Netflix original film aboUT the early years of Barack hussein Obama coming out December 16th and it is called Barry.




Wonderful human being and tremendous president that man was!


----------



## SladeWilson23

Olli Guacamole said:


> The Blitzburgh Penguins are losing 5-1 after two periods hey man!




The New Jersey BAEvils won 2-1 in OT.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

get rekt whiteman


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

maybe one day the bruins will win against the habs at the td garden ??????
(last time they won in the regular season was like in 2012 lmao)


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Glenn Rhee said:


> Wonderful human being and tremendous president that man was!




Is* dammit


----------



## Hansen




----------



## Kyle93

Let's keep it naughty


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Go Cleveland


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Penn state


----------



## John Price

We are!!!


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Pne STEATE!


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Child's burger, child's burger no chips.


----------



## Kyle93

Boys I am currently up at 49.3 points vs my opponent who has 48.7 points!

~30 more minutes to find out who will win.


----------



## Kyle93

49.2 to 48.9 uhoh.


----------



## Kyle93

**** MY ****

ah oh well, just barely lost lol


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Kyle93 said:


> Boys I am currently up at 49.3 points vs my opponent who has 48.7 points!
> 
> ~30 more minutes to find out who will win.




My matchup is just as close!


----------



## Finnish your Czech

The week isn't over???


----------



## Kyle93

Finnish your Czech said:


> My matchup is just as close!




losing now, If only I signed Matthews instead of leaving him as one of my unsigned prospects.


----------



## Kyle93

getting turnt up


----------



## Kyle93




----------



## Finnish your Czech

Kyle93 said:


> losing now, If only I signed Matthews instead of leaving him as one of my unsigned prospects.




I have Sam Bennett on the bench today and mike Fisher playing and Fisher didn't play today due to food poisoning while Bennett has 2 assists


----------



## Kyle93

Finnish your Czech said:


> I have Sam Bennett on the bench today and mike Fisher playing and Fisher didn't play today due to food poisoning while Bennett has 2 assists




Bennett is on the other team and is what made me just lose


----------



## Finnish your Czech

If I lose because Mike Fisher has food poisoning I will


----------



## Kyle93

Don't you know I'm loco?


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Sometimes


----------



## Kyle93




----------



## Kyle93

I thought my popcorn was making a sound for a second there.


----------



## Kyle93

Speaking in its native popcorn tongue


----------



## Pharrell Williams

I am a police officer.


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> I am a police officer.




**** the police coming straight from the underground
A young ***** got it bad cause I'm brown
And not the other color so police think
they have the authority to kill a minority
**** that ****, cause I ain't the one
for a punk mother****er with a badge and a gun
to be beating on, and thrown in jail
We can go toe to toe in the middle of a cell
****ing with me cause I'm a teenager
with a little bit of gold and a pager
Searching my car, looking for the product
Thinking every ***** is selling narcotics


----------



## Kyle93

me


----------



## Kyle93




----------



## Kyle93

when the boys crash a party


----------



## Kyle93

when the boys skype together


----------



## Kyle93




----------



## seafoam

Last night I was on the late shift at the Dunkin Donuts at 135 Albany St Cazenovia, NY 13035. I work there full-time to put myself through courses in special education at Cazenovia College, since my parents are both quadraplegic military veterans and we spent all our money to help our neighbor afford live-saving heart surgery for her infant girl. I actually wasn't supposed to work that night but my manager called in, so I had canceled my volunteer shift at the retirement center and come in to work.

This creepy-looking rando comes in drunk as a skunk, all alone and ordering 6 donuts only for himself. First he insists on paying for the order up front, which no sober and intelligent person would ever agree to do. I asked him which donuts he would like. When he ordered fritters (which, had he been literate and/or sober, he would have clearly seen were not included in the "regular" category) I told him that they were not available. 

Naturally, he starts arguing with me and making an ass out of himself. There were a handful of people in line behind him, laughing under their breath and taking pictures when he wasn't looking. He started going on at length about the different fillings in each of the donuts, finally gives up and then ORDERS COFFEE ROLLS! Which were clearly not on the 'regular' menu either! 

At this point I'm actually feeling sorry for this guy because he's so obviously lost in the dialogue. So I throw him a lifeline and suggest the peanut-covered donuts that are obviously the most disgusting thing on the shelf (we don't even offer them on the menu, I was just screwing around with some wasted donuts I had dropped on the ground). He just kept going on and on about fillings and coverings, most of it total gibberish. 

So finally he gets fed up and says he wants his money back. At this point I tell him I can't refund his money, because I am physically unable to enter the authorization code that only my manager knows. This would not have been an issue if he hadn't been insistent on getting the transaction done as quickly as possible (which it just occurred to me is really suspicious, maybe it wasn't really his debit card?).

By now the people behind him were actually getting impatient and started yelling "come on!" at him, so I told him that seriously, he could just get a couple of chocolate glazed and it would be fine. So he muttered something about calling corporate, and I told him if he was that angry he'd be better off just leaving a bad review on the internet. So then he gets this weird look in his eye and rushes out of the restaurant saying something about going to a lounge.

What an ass.


----------



## beowulf

Was fun talking to Dale Tallon tonight at my cousin's wedding. Interesting to pick his mind on some hockey stuff. He is the one that gave me the tickets for Thursday nights game and he also gave me a panthers pin tonight lol. Nice guy.


----------



## Kyle93

is he your friend with benefits?


Benefits being tickets of course..


----------



## beowulf

Kyle93 said:


> is he your friend with benefits?
> 
> 
> Benefits being tickets of course..




Well technically he said they were his wife's tickets.


----------



## Kyle93

Daddario and Elizabeth Olsen


----------



## Kyle93




----------



## Kyle93




----------



## Kyle93

:O


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Kyle93 said:


> getting turnt up




How much do you weigh


----------



## Kyle93

Royal Voyager said:


> How much do you weigh




Between 120-200 pounds.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

beo go to bed


----------



## Hansen

Lyle quit being a pervo


----------



## Hansen

Was fun drinking from Dale Tallon tonight at my cousin's wedding. Interesting to pick his nose on some of the good stuff. He is the one that gave me the set score for Thursday nights game and he also gave me a OTPHJ tonight lol. Nice guy.


----------



## Hansen

This NyQuist sure works


----------



## Pharrell Williams

I'm sleepy


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

olli sleepy


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Hansen 36 said:


> Lyle quit being a pervo



You haven't seen what he has posted on Hammyland!!!


----------



## Pharrell Williams

If kyle sends me another inappropriate message I swear to God I will report him


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

@@@hansern have you been watching PokÃ©mon Generations


----------



## Hansen

Zaide said:


> @@@hansern have you been watching PokÃ©mon Generations




nooo


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Hansen 36 said:


> nooo




Courtney at the end. 
Much yandere


----------



## Satan

W o a h


----------



## Siamese Dream

Do you remember
When you were young and you wanted to set the world on fire


----------



## Satan

against me sux


----------



## Siamese Dream

Kyle93 said:


> :O




It's Sophie with Maisie's round face


----------



## John Price




----------



## yubbers

Bumz


----------



## SladeWilson23

Sexy


----------



## Hire Sather

standing alive tonight


----------



## Shrimper

Like 50 points clear in the fantasy league.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

yubbers said:


> Bumz


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Holland using the Hanzal tindy approach


----------



## John Price

Alex is a 17-year-old from humble roots in Clapham, London who has football in the blood. Guided by his grandfather and English legend Jim Hunter (20 goals in the 1966-67 season), Alex has a name that carries weight in football circles, obstacles to overcome, and a personal legacy to build. Alex now has a promising footballing career in front of him, but how far can he go? That’s up to you.


----------



## Hire Sather

lol **** is so stupid how they dont even let you name your guy

all started by NBA's clown story mode last year


----------



## Shrimper

So tired


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Hire Sather said:


> lol **** is so stupid how they dont even let you name your guy
> 
> all started by NBA's clown story mode last year




You talking about the new chel?


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Warm potato salad


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Fantasy gonna be ruff this week


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Oh no I didn't start Matt forte


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Why didn't I start Matt forte


----------



## Kyle93

Zaide said:


> You haven't seen what he has posted on Hammyland!!!




What did I say


----------



## Pharrell Williams

If I lose because I did not start Matt forte I will just give up


----------



## Kyle93

Natalie Portman <3 yum


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Matt forte has 24 points...


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Crowell and wallace gotta PULL THRU 4 MEEEEE


----------



## SladeWilson23

Geno Smith didn't last long.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Glenn Rhee said:


> Geno Smith didn't last long.




Why didn't I start matt forte


----------



## yubbers

Kyle93 said:


> What did I say




you ugly


----------



## Kyle93

yubbers said:


> you ugly




That's not very nice.


----------



## John Price

Kyle93 said:


> That's not very nice.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Love sexy kyle


----------



## yubbers

Kyle93 said:


> That's not very nice.




correct

yet you say that to yourself all the time.


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> Love sexy kyle


----------



## yubbers

#loungetherapybreakthrough


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Going to lose fantasy this week


----------



## Hire Sather

Royal Voyager said:


> You talking about the new chel?




Feefa


----------



## Pharrell Williams

I can't believe I did not start Matt Forte


----------



## Ceremony

Dustin Peener said:


> Do you remember
> When you were young and you wanted to set the world on fire




Have I told you about the time I saw them? I'm sure I have


----------



## Pharrell Williams

I need the Patriots rbs to have a bunch of tds but also to lose


----------



## Dog

whos worse olli maatta or olli guacamole


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Doland said:


> whos worse olli maatta or olli guacamole




Holy Doland


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Doland said:


> whos worse olli maatta or olli guacamole




Doland why are you being like this


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Ban Doland AND Olli Guacamole


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Just dropped 50 bucks in my VEGAN ORGANIC FAIRTRADE GLUTEN FREE takeout lunch.


----------



## Shrimper

Back in blighty


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Is ray dead


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Olli Guacamole said:


> Is ray dead




Yes he's not.


----------



## SladeWilson23

I'm dying tonight.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Zaide said:


> Yes he's not.




A boy can dream


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Olli Guacamole said:


> A boy can dream




Are you dreaming that he's alive or dead


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

If you dreamt that Ray was dead then you are more 'd up than Kyle


----------



## Pharrell Williams

I never said nothin


----------



## Kyle93

Zaide said:


> If you dreamt that Ray was dead then you are more 'd up than Kyle




I'm not ****ed up.


----------



## Kyle93

yubbers said:


> correct
> 
> yet you say that to yourself all the time.




Someone has to.


----------



## Kyle93

I forgot about this gril. Alyson Stoner


----------



## SladeWilson23

Sum 41 still exists?


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Laundry Jones


----------



## Kyle93

Narnia gril


----------



## Bee Sheriff

I'm gonna eat pizza for lunch


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Royal Voyager said:


> I'm gonna eat pizza for lunch




I was confused at first because it is almost 5 here. That is still a p late lunch even in cali tho but it is pizza so I am proud of you what kind of pizza is it may I have some


----------



## Pharrell Williams

This coffee is sooo good


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> I was confused at first because it is almost 5 here. That is still a p late lunch even in cali tho but it is pizza so I am proud of you what kind of pizza is it may I have some




I woke up at 3PM lol


----------



## Kyle93

What shall I do today?


----------



## Kyle93

Pippi


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Go outside kyle


----------



## Kyle93

I'm sort of in the mood to start watching my favourite childhood cartoons again, not today necessarily though.


----------



## Kyle93

maybe later tonight I'll post my favourite cartoons as a kid, I watched so many shows.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Read a book kyle


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> Read a book kyle




I could read some Deadpool comics.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Kyle93 said:


> I could read some Deadpool comics.




This is not what I said.


----------



## Kyle93

:O Daisy Ridley is being cast in a Peter Rabbit movie. Nice.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Cmon hunter Henry get a 99 yd td reception


----------



## Kyle93




----------



## Kyle93




----------



## Kyle93




----------



## Pharrell Williams

Deadpool ****ing sucks


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> Deadpool ****ing sucks




yo motha sucks


----------



## Kyle93

Don't be dissing my boy Wade, or you'll be next


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Kyle93 said:


> yo motha sucks




Heck yeah she do


----------



## yubbers

whats happening in the nerd lounge?


----------



## Pharrell Williams

My hair is awful today good thing I don't have to go outside


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Deadpool is bad.


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> Deadpool is bad.




False.


----------



## SladeWilson23

Slade Wilson > Wade Wilson


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Scott Wilson >


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Kyle93 said:


> I'm not ****ed up.



Yes you are.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I'm hungry


----------



## Kyle93

Blasting some in this moment and reading Deadpool


----------



## Ceremony

peener you like your historical films, have you ever seen Downfall


----------



## Kyle93

I've got 2 turkey sandwiches, nuts, chocolate milk, water, salt and vinegar chips, all dressed chips, ketchup chips, cool ranch chips, Pepperettes.

Yum.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

I'm vgan


----------



## beowulf

Olli Guacamole said:


> I'm vgan




It's virgin and we know.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

If I had started Matt forte over James white OO BUDDY I might have a chance this week but unfortunately I did not


----------



## Kyle93

beowulf said:


> It's virgin and we know.




Same.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

beowulf said:


> It's virgin and we know.




He isn't, trust me


----------



## Pharrell Williams

I ****ed fyc.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Imagine if I had started Forte. 50 pts from my rbs not even including crowell at flex. Wow.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Need David Johnson and Emmanuel sanders to suck and cardinals d to rule to have any chance at winning smh David Johnson is number one rb


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Jimmy graham will also presumably have more points than hunter Henry dang


----------



## Kyle93

Watching suicide squad <<<<3 Harley


----------



## Satan

i have 29.9 pts in a ppr league AMA


----------



## Siamese Dream

NIHL 17 new feature, throw a glass beer bottle at the opposition player in the penalty box

What a ****ing ludicrous display tonight in the game I reffed


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Kyle93 said:


> I've got 2 turkey sandwiches, nuts, chocolate milk, water, salt and vinegar chips, all dressed chips, ketchup chips, cool ranch chips, Pepperettes.
> 
> Yum.


----------



## Kyle93

I should start reading suicide squad/Harley Quinn comics again.


----------



## Kyle93

Harley + Deadpool would be an amazing couple <3333


----------



## seafoam

beowulf said:


> It's virgin and we know.




Yeah I am


----------



## seafoam

I speak the language of millennials and they respond to my content.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Satan said:


> i have 29.9 pts in a ppr league AMA




Like for your entire team? How?


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> Like for your entire team? How?




Sup baby


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Kyle93 said:


> Sup baby




I just went on a run also I am subbing an art class tomorrow I am so excited to do art.


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> I just went on a run also I am subbing an art class tomorrow I am so excited to do art.




That's hawt.


----------



## Hansen

Olli Guacamole said:


> I just went on a run also I am subbing an art class tomorrow I am so excited to do art.


----------



## Kyle93

It's a jew kind of night tonight.


----------



## Hansen

god damnit kyle is so ****ing racist


----------



## Kyle93

Hansen 36 said:


> god damnit kyle is so ****ing racist




Mila Kunis, Alison Brie, Rashida Jones, Natalie Portman, Scarlett Johansson, Lizzy Caplan, Gal Gadot, Isla Fisher etc.


----------



## Hansen

Kyle93 said:


> Mila Kunis, Alison Brie, Rashida Jones, Natalie Portman, Scarlett Johansson, Lizzy Caplan, Gal Gadot, Isla Fisher etc.




and sexist. the hugest


----------



## Kyle93

Hansen 36 said:


> and sexist. the hugest




I'm not the sexiest.


----------



## Kyle93




----------



## Kyle93

I should post my list of grils I like tonight@@Hansern


----------



## Kyle93

Hansen 36 said:


> Yes post that list man




sounds good dude I will!


----------



## Pharrell Williams

What the ****


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> What the ****




kiss


----------



## YoungSinatra

whats this place


----------



## Kyle93

me and Olli


----------



## Pharrell Williams

YoungSinatra said:


> whats this place




Only Mike Emrick truly knows.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

I am so sad I am going to lose in fantasy unless the cardinals d has a pick six or two


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> I am so sad I am going to lose in fantasy unless the cardinals d has a pick six or two




I
ll send you my list to make you feel better.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Kyle93 said:


> me and Olli




I only kiss back when u r not being racist and sexist and weird.


----------



## Kyle93




----------



## Kyle93




----------



## Kyle93

me vs everyone else


----------



## Kyle93

the suicide squad soundtrack was dope AF


----------



## Pharrell Williams

How has the cardinals d not had a single pick or sack or anything so far aaaaaaa


----------



## Pharrell Williams

I need David Johnson to fumble repeatedly


----------



## Kyle93

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8M-EmeE_HDg&t=628s#t=8m30s


----------



## Kyle93

beatboxing naow

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8M-EmeE_HDg&t=628s#t=9m30s


----------



## Kyle93

beatbox kissing


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Just have a td and ruin me david come on you know you want to

Let me be at rest


----------



## Pharrell Williams

I give up I am going to lose just give Johnson a 20 yd td finish me off man


----------



## Kyle93

I lost this week as well Olli. By like 1.5 points lol


----------



## Pharrell Williams

I am winning by 7 pts but other man has emmanuel sanders and David Johnson and all I have is cardinals d I know I am going to lose just FINISH ME


----------



## izzy

watching the first ep of westworld

i dont understand whats happening


----------



## Pharrell Williams

So close to a fumble aaaa


----------



## Kyle93

one of my ASMR baes <3


----------



## Pharrell Williams

I love losing you know what I am glad I will lose this week


----------



## Pharrell Williams

And to think I could have won if I had started Matt forte


----------



## Hansen

Kyle93 said:


> sounds good dude I will!


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

I just want to... Analyze you.


MIHIHIHIHIHHIHIIHIHIIII


----------



## Pharrell Williams

So close to a td or safety omg why is my life like this


----------



## Kyle93

I won't post my grils tonight but I will post my fav childhood shows.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

****. Cmon cards d


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Yep I lose finish me off be done with it


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Why didn't I just start Matt forte I could have about 16 more points rn and would win unless sanders had a huge game...


----------



## Pharrell Williams

OK google


----------



## Pharrell Williams

California chrome


----------



## yubbers

By myself

At the big fire. Friends left. Fire is smaller but so cozy. Don't want to ride home. Gonna sleep here


----------



## Hansen

I have transcended the battlefield and become a pidgeon


----------



## Kyle93

I want to get BF1


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Since I am going to lose in fantasy anyway I hope this game ends in a tie just cuz ties are weird


----------



## Kyle93

Just got 11/15 on this quiz I almost forgot to do. I didn't study for it and am still completely out of it. Aweee chhyyeaahh


----------



## Kyle93

do you guys think I should put myself in a relationship with Harambe on facebook?


----------



## yubbers




----------



## Pharrell Williams

LMFAO at that field goal try


----------



## yubbers




----------



## Pharrell Williams

If any of you happen to see emmanuel sanders around, please feed him undercooked chicken so that I can win fantasy


----------



## Pharrell Williams

I'm about to lose fantasy smh


----------



## Pharrell Williams

WHAT?!?Ã·?Ã·* ofnejwhsh


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Omg it's gonna end in a tie!!!!!


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Ahahahaah a tie omggggg


----------



## Mantis

yubbers said:


>




Yubbers, what should I do with my life? Let the fire give you the answers I need


----------



## Pharrell Williams

I win fantasy if sanders has 7 yards or less lmao


----------



## Kyle93

I'm typing up my fav childhood cartoons for you guys to witness.


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Olli Guacamole said:


> Omg it's gonna end in a tie!!!!!




Wait, I went upstairs when Seattle had it at the 8, what happened?


----------



## izzy

zeus


----------



## HisIceness

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> Wait, I went upstairs when Seattle had it at the 8, what happened?




Shanked it bro.


----------



## Kyle93

fst6 said:


> zeus




what was that cartoon you had as your previous avy? I forget the name.


----------



## Kyle93

writing my list but forgetting a few names.


----------



## Kyle93

Lloyd in space!


----------



## izzy

Kyle93 said:


> what was that cartoon you had as your previous avy? I forget the name.




lloyd


----------



## Kyle93

fst6 said:


> lloyd




Here's my list so far, been typing it up over the past ~hour or slightly less lol


101 Dalmations
6Teen
Addams Family
Adventure Time
Afro Samarai
All Grown up!
Alvin and the chipmunks
American Dad!
American Dragon: Jake Long
Angela Anaconda
Angry Beavers
Animaniacs
Are you Afraid of the Dark?
Arthur
As Told By Ginger
Atomic Betty
Avatar the last Airbender
Babar
Backyardians
Bananas in Pajamas
Batman Beyond
Batman: The Animated Series
BeetleJuice
Being Ian
Ben 10
Berenstain Bears
Beavis and Butthead
Big Comfy Couch
Bleach
Blueâ€™s Clues
Bob and Margaret
Bobâ€™s Burgers
Bob The Builder
Boondocks
Brace Face
Bromwell High
Bugs Bunny
Caillou
Camp Lazlo
Care Bears
Captain Flamingo
CatDog
CatScratch
Charlie Brown
Chilly Beach
Chip N Dale Rescue Rangers
Clifford
Clone High
Codename: Kids Next door
Courage the cowardly dog
Curious George
Daffy Duck
Danny Phantom
Daria
Darkwing Duck
Dave the barbarian
DeathNote
Dexterâ€™s Laboratory
Digimon
Dora The Explorer
Doug
Dragon Ball
Dragon Ball Z
Drawn Together
DuckTales
Ed Edd and Eddy
Elliott Moose
Emperorâ€™s New School
Fairly Odd Parents
Family Guy
Flinstones
Flying Rhino Junior High
Fosters Home for Imaginary Friends
Franklin
Frannyâ€™s Feet
Freaky Stories
Fullmetal Alchemist
Futurama
Garfield
Garfield and Friends
Gargoyles
George and Martha
George of the jungle
George Shrinks
Ghost Busters
GI JOE
Goof Troop
Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy
Happy Tree Friends
He-Man and the masters of the universe
Henryâ€™s World
Hey Arnold!
Home Movies
Inspector Gadget
Inuyasha
Invader Zim
Jacob Two-Two
Jackie Chan Adventures
Jetsons
Jimmy Neutron
Jimmy Two-shoes
Johnny Bravo
Johnny Test
Justice League
Katie and Orbie
Kim Possible
King of the hill
Lilo & Stitch!
Lloyd in space
Looney Toons
Maggie and the ferocious Beast
Magic School Bus
Martin Mystery
Max and Ruby
Mickey Mouse Clubhouse
Mighty Ducks
Mona the vampire
My Dad the rockstar
My Gym Partnerâ€™s a Monkey
My Life as a Teenage Robot
Nanalan
Naruto
Nedâ€™s Newt
PB&J Otter
Pepper Ann
Phineas and Ferb
Pinky and the Brain
Pippi Longstocking
Pokemon
Powerpuff Girls
Power Rangers
Proud Family
Reboot
Recess
Ren and Stimpy
Richie Rich
Ripping Friends
RoboRoach
Robot Chicken
Rocket Power
Rockoâ€™s Modern Life
Rocky and Bullwinkle show
Rollie Pollie Ollie
Rugrats
Rupert
Sabrina
Sabrinaâ€™s Secret Life
Sailor Moon
Samarai Jack
Scooby Doo
Secret World of Benjamin Bear
Sesame Street
Simpsons
South Park
Spiderman
Spongebob
Strawberry Shortcake
Tales from the CryptKeeper
Taz-Mania
Teacherâ€™s Pet
Teen TItans
The Chipmunks
The Kids from room 402
The Replacements
The Tick
The Tofuâ€™s
Tiny Toons
TMNT
Tom and Jerry
Total Drama
Total Drama Island
Totally Spies
Wayside
Weekenders
What about Mimi?
Whatâ€™s New, ScoobyDoo?
Whatâ€™s with Andy?
Wild Thornberrys
Winnie The Pooh
Winx Club
Woody Woodpecker
X-Men
Yakkity Yak
Yogi Bear
Yugioh


----------



## izzy

Yeah thats just every cartoon youve ever seen


----------



## Kyle93

fst6 said:


> Yeah thats just every cartoon youve ever seen




I watched full seasons of almost all of them. Still adding more to the list.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

I simply scrolled past kyle's post


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> I simply scrolled past kyle's post




I'll send the full list tomorrow.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

No it''s ok


----------



## Pharrell Williams

I'm so glad I started the new thread...


----------



## Pharrell Williams

I'm hungry.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

The scouse accent is very fun but I would hate to live with it


----------



## Pharrell Williams

They sound so cute hehe


----------



## Kyle93

I love Blue Whisper


----------



## Kyle93

She's so cute, relaxing, has a lot of the same hobbies. Love her ASMR.


----------



## Mantis

What us your fav ASMR channel Kyle?


----------



## Kyle93

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> What us your fav ASMR channel Kyle?




Let me get back to you tomorrow on my favs


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Mine is whispersunicorn


----------



## Pharrell Williams

I jump around a bit though


----------



## Kyle93

I listen to a lot


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Chipotle chorizo


----------



## Mantis

Olli Guacamole said:


> Mine is whispersunicorn



I wasnt ****in askin you Olli! We all know you are into Tom Bomboni.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> I wasnt ****in askin you Olli! We all know you are into Tom Bomboni.




Male asmrtists make me uncomfortable I assume that is a male asmrtist


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> Male asmrtists make me uncomfortable I assume that is a male asmrtist




Yeah mine is 80% female probably.


----------



## Mantis

Olli Guacamole said:


> Male asmrtists make me uncomfortable I assume that is a male asmrtist



He is your fav. We all know


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> He is your fav. We all know




If you are implying I like men this is true but male asmr is weird 2 me


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Unless you are teasing because this man is weird in which case oh no! But I do not know him


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Currently Active Users : 41 (11 members & 30 guests)


i hope there are people who read every post on here but have never posted once and they feel like they are a member of our community without ever contributing


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i went to the panthers board where is everyone


----------



## Kyle93

Olli Guacamole said:


> i went to the panthers board where is everyone




Watching react vids and stuff


----------



## Pharrell Williams

hoodnight


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Holy **** has this cold/flu taken so much of my energy.....


----------



## Satan

Olli Guacamole said:


> hoodnight




Why did


----------



## SoupyFIN




----------

